# MTB-Winterrunden Main-Taunus und Frankfurt-Höchst



## uwe50 (26. Oktober 2009)

Der beste Schutz gegen Schweine- und andere Grippe sowie gegen Bauchspeck und Übergewicht ist die regelmäßige Bewegung. Und wenn man sich dabei (öffentlich) verabredet, hat der innere Schweinehund  schon verloren. Zudem ist ein Training Outdoor gegenüber dem Indoor in der Regel abwechslungsreicher und in der Gruppe unterhaltsamer.

So plane ich wie in den Vorjahren während der Winterzeit mit dem Mountainbike durchzufahren und dabei eine gute Grundkondition zu halten. Dabei sollten die Temperaturen über null oder bei (leichtem) Regen über 10 Grad sein. Bei starkem Regen gibt es z.B. auch das Hallenschwimmbad (Eschborn hat bis 22.00 Uhr offen). 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

*Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 28. Oktober 2009, 18:30 Uhr, Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".*

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004592,0.008562&z=17

Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Wir werden den Flughafen umrunden (Kelsterbach, Startbahn West, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim). 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182-483-80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)

PS an die Plauscher und Ur-Plauscher:
Wer seine Nachtbeleuchtung schon lange nicht mehr im Betrieb hatte kann das jetzt ändern.


----------



## Cynthia (29. Oktober 2009)

Zu fünft  waren wir gestern unterwegs. Schön war's!

Allerdings hoffe ich auf Verbesserung der Frauenquote (gestern 20%).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estrella (29. Oktober 2009)

Versprochen ;-) Hört sich gut an! Wie lange und wie schnell wart Ihr so ca. unterwegs? Nächste Woche werd ich es wohl wieder nicht schaffen, aber der Winter ist ja noch lang


----------



## Cynthia (29. Oktober 2009)

Super!

Vom Treffpunkt in Sindlingen bis wieder dahin zurück ziemlich genau 2 Stunden, etwas über 20 im Schnitt.


----------



## Estrella (29. Oktober 2009)

Das hört sich gut an! Den Schnitt kann ich nicht so einstufen, aber die Dauer ist perfekt  Trefft Ihr Euch jetzt immer mittwochs? Oder ist das immer sporadisch?


----------



## Cynthia (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es vom Wetter her passt, soll schon regelmäßig gefahren werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2009)

wir sind gestern auch unterwegs gewesen...auch am flughafen vorbei...aber vom 20er schnitt sind wir noch weit weg


----------



## Cynthia (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Lucafabian:

Kennt ihr schöne "Schleichwege"  im Gebiet rund um den Flughafen? Wie wär's mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?


----------



## Cynthia (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Estrella:

Regelmäßig bedeutet nicht unbedingt immer mittwochs - es kann auch mal dienstags oder donnerstags sein ... Hauptsache regelmäßig einmal während der Woche.


----------



## Estrella (31. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an  Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## uwe50 (2. November 2009)

Das letzte Mal war es eine tolle Stimmung (Mitafahrer, Wetter) und der Gewinn an Erkenntniss, dass die Super-Leuchte in Nebelbänken gar nichts nützt.  

Wir fahren wieder um den Flughafen und versuchen im Schwanheimer Wald die Strecke etwas zu variieren. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

*Treffpunkt Donnerstag, 5. Novemberr 2009, 18:30 Uhr, Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".*

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004592,0.008562&z=17

Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 - 483 - 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (2. November 2009)

... fahre mit.


----------



## mr-Lambo (2. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

schön, dass Du in das Winterpokal-Team "Frankfurter Flughafenrunden-Nightride Deluxe" eingetreten bist. Somit sind wir jetzt 3 Fahrer aus Liederbach und Unterliederbach.

Eventuell finden sich noch 2 Mitstreiter aus der Gegend. Dann sind gemeinsame Ausfahrten einfacher zu realisieren.

Einfach bei o.g. Team im Winterpokal-bereich beitreten. Ich bestätige dann sobald ich es sehe.

Da ich gefragt wurde wieso dieser Teamname: Da Wolfgang und ich nun beide mit LED-Kanonen fahren sind die Lichtverhältnisse im Wald jetzt besser als am Tag. Daher "deluxe". Wir fahren ja meist im dunkeln, daher steht das Tempo nicht im Vordergrund. Man könnte es auch GA1-Training nennen (was im Winter ja sinnvoll ist von wegen: Der Sportler wird im Winter gemacht usw.)

Donnerstag bin ich mit am Start. Viele Grüße,

Lambo


----------



## Cynthia (2. November 2009)




----------



## mr-Lambo (2. November 2009)

Noch ein Platz bei "Frankfurter Flughafenrunden-Nightride Deluxe" frei! 

Morgen werde ich die Runde gegen Vormittag drehen. Es sei denn es regnet Bindfäden.

Das ist dann Flughafenrunde #46. D.h. bald gibt es ein Jubiläum zu feiern!


----------



## Friendlyman (2. November 2009)

Na also ! Geht doch!
Und ich hab am Donnerstag kei Zeit


----------



## Estrella (3. November 2009)

Na dann will ich mich hiermit auch mal zu meiner ersten Nachtfahrt anmelden  Ein bißchen mulmig ist mir ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (3. November 2009)

Warum mulmig? Nur mutig!  Hast Du gutes Licht? 

Ich freu mich Dich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Estrella (3. November 2009)

Ja, am Material wird es nicht scheitern  Eher an Kondition, eingebildeter Nachtblindheit und Angst im Dunkeln  Neee, das wird schon und ich freu mich auch schon!! Fahren wir denn zum Schluß wieder zum Treffpunkt? Ich kenne mich da ja gar nicht aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ Lucafabian:
> 
> Kennt ihr schöne "Schleichwege"  im Gebiet rund um den Flughafen? Wie wär's mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?



ne gemeinsame runde läßt sich sicher mal einrichten, da könnte man dann auch über die schleichwege reden


----------



## prodigy (3. November 2009)

wenn Interesse besteht, könnte ich auch dazu beitragen, den 20er Schnitt etwas zu senken und den Trailanteil zu erhöhen 

am Do dieser Woche geht´s bei mir nur leider nicht...

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Cynthia (3. November 2009)

Oh ja, das klingt gut! Bis demnächst einmal ... 


Letztesmal sind wir nach Sindlingen zurückgefahren, weil das 4rädrige dort geparkt war.


----------



## Estrella (5. November 2009)

Genau, damit werde ich nämlich auch anreisen  Hoffentlich hält das Wetter...fahrt Ihr auch bei Regen?


----------



## Cynthia (5. November 2009)

Wenn es ganztags in Strömen regnet, eher nicht. Aber so ein bisschen ...


----------



## uwe50 (5. November 2009)

Estrella schrieb:


> ...fahrt Ihr auch bei Regen?



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt aktuell bei Wetter24.de für Mörfelden heute Abend zwischen 18 und 24 Uhr: 0 mm Niederschlag mit 5% bei 8 Grad

Darum spricht nichts gegen die Runde heute Abend. Warme Kleidung und Regensachen in Reserve ist immer eine gute Empfehlung.

Dann bis heute Abend, 18:30 in Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Südlich der S-Bahn Station.

So alle fest angemeldeten kommen sind wir zu sechst. Eine noch "Vielleicht-Anmeldung" könnte die Frauenquote von 50 auf 57,1428571 % verbessern


----------



## mr-Lambo (5. November 2009)

Juhu! Dann machen wir ganz viele Winterpokalpunkte! Habt ihr seit dem 2.11. schon was an Sport gemacht? Dann bitte eintragen!

Es motiviert mich doch ganz schön, dass Wolfgang die Teamwertung anführt !


----------



## Estrella (5. November 2009)

Ein bißchen Regen macht mir nichts 
Ich hab gerad noch in das Lady-Portal gepostet, daß ich bei Euch mitfahre. Wenn da demnächst noch mehr Mädels mitkommen, können sich die Jungs warm anziehen, was die Quote an geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (5. November 2009)

Der Regen kam erst wieder, als wir zu Hause waren. 

 14 Laufräder drehten sich schwindlig rund um den Flughafen.  Weiter so! Frauenquote stieg auch - verdoppelt, 28%.


----------



## karsten13 (5. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Der Regen kam erst wieder, als wir zu Hause waren.
> 
> 14 Laufräder drehten sich schwindlig rund um den Flughafen.  Weiter so! Frauenquote stieg auch - verdoppelt, 28%.



... und hier noch die Personen zu den vielen Laufrädern:







Ein paar Bilder mehr gibt's in meinem MTB-Ordner.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## mr-Lambo (6. November 2009)

Ich fand es gestern auch sehr schön! Danke an Karsten für die Fotodokumentation!


----------



## mr-Lambo (6. November 2009)

Wir haben auch noch einen Platz im Winterpokal-Team. Evtl. findet sich noch jemand der/die Motivation sucht?


----------



## Chris360 (6. November 2009)

Was ist der Winterpokal?


----------



## Cynthia (6. November 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Was ist der Winterpokal?



Schau mal in der Kopfzeile unter "Winterpokal".


----------



## mr-Lambo (6. November 2009)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

Hier die "Regeln" des Winterpokals. 

Eigentlich nur ein lustiges Gimmik (schreibt man das so?) um im Winter ein wenig mehr motivation zu finden.


----------



## Friendlyman (6. November 2009)

Frankfurter Flughafenrunden-Nightride Deluxe
Also los ..............
Wird doch noch eine(r) mitmachen.
Am ist Meldeschluß
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Friendlyman (6. November 2009)

Frankfurter Flughafenrunden-Nightride Deluxe
Also los ..............
Wird doch noch eine(r) mitmachen.
Am 15.11. ist Meldeschluß
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (6. November 2009)

Wolfgang, kann es sein, dass ich Dich heute gegen 15:20 Uhr auf dem Rad gesehen habe? Ich bin nach der Arbeit am Industriepark vorbei gefahren.

Hatte heute Schweinegrippeimpfung und habe mich danach nicht nach Biken gefühlt... *oink* *oink*

Ja, recht hat er! Wir brauchen noch ein Mitglied im Team (ist eh just for fun).


----------



## Friendlyman (7. November 2009)

Na dann hast du ja den Beweiß, dass meine Leadership in der Gruppe nicht gefake t ist.
15.20 könnte passen.
Heut hab ich Dienst da kannste mich wieder einholen.
Oink Oink


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. November 2009)

Von wegen! Ich hatte heute eine Horror-Nacht mit Nebenwirkungen der Impfung. Fühle mich wie nach einem Marathon! Heut geht gar nix außer Couch! Und heute abend die drei Fragezeichen live in der Ballsporthalle. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn es mir morgen besser geht, fahre ich vielleicht ein Rentner-Ründchen... aber mal sehen. Oink Oink


----------



## uwe50 (9. November 2009)

Laut Prognose müsste der Mittwochabend regenfrei bleiben, das bei 5 Grad. Also warm anziehen!

Wenn mr-Lambo dabei ist, fahren wir diesmal Richtung Mönchbruch und umfahren damit den Flughafen etwas südlicher.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

*Treffpunkt: Mittwoch, 11. Novemberr 2009, 18:30 Uhr, Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004592,0.008562&z=17

Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 - 483 - 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer) 


@prodigy: Wann würde es Dir nächste Woche Di., Mi. oder Do. passen um uns mal einige Singletrails zu zeigen?


----------



## mr-Lambo (9. November 2009)

Hallo Urs,

ich denke schon, dass ich dabei bin. Habe mich das Wochenende über gesund geschlafen und gefressen und muss Fett gegen Muskeln austauschen  .

Die Südliche, sogenannte "klassische Flughafenrunde", geht über Kelsterbach, Mönchbruch, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim. Wir werden immer wieder die Strecke vom letzten Mal kreuzen, fahren aber eine komplett andere Tour. Dauer beim Tempo von letzter Woche etwa 2 Stunden.

Eine schöne Woche!


----------



## prodigy (9. November 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> @prodigy: Wann würde es Dir nächste Woche Di., Mi. oder Do. passen um uns mal einige Singletrails zu zeigen?



Hallo Urs,
ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt.

Gruß, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2009)

Ab heute Abend werden wir zu fünft sein in unserem Winterpokal-Team. 

's Silke will sich noch anmelden. Ihr seid hoffentlich einverstanden damit.


----------



## mr-Lambo (9. November 2009)

Klar!


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2009)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## Claudy (10. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

wenn ich den Weg von Niederrad (da arbeite ich) zum Treffpunkt finde, bin ich morgen ebenfalls dabei. Meine Handy Nr. sende ich Uwe gleich per PN zu.

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## mr-Lambo (12. November 2009)

Ich hoffe Ihr seid ale wieder gut nach Hause gekommen. 
Ich habe mich dann noch mit Nudeln überfressen


----------



## Cynthia (12. November 2009)

Ja!  

Alle nicht Anwesenden haben eine sehr schöne Runde mit mehr unbekannten als bekannten Schleichwegen verpasst. Vielen Dank nochmals an den ortskundigen Führer! Gerne wieder einmal ... 

Die Frauenquote war zeitweise 40 %.  Ich bin gespannt, wann die Zahl 2 überboten wird. Traut euch!!!

Gruß 
Christina


----------



## prodigy (12. November 2009)

ja, war echt schön 
Wenn Interesse besteht, können wir beim nächsten mal gerne wieder ein paar mir bekannte, Euch vielleicht unbekannte Wege erkunden 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## uwe50 (16. November 2009)

Da ich diese Woche am Do. bereits einen Termin habe und am Dienstag noch Regen angesagt ist, bleibt wieder nur der Mittwoch übrig (Sorry S.)

Wir umfahren den Flughafen diesmal in der Richtung Schwanheim, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Kelsterbach und sind  ca. 21:00 zurück in Franfurt Sindlingen.

Um 19:00 könnten wir Mitfahrer aus Frankfurt an der Strassenbahnhaltestelle Waldfriedhof-Goldstein aufgabeln ...

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

Treffpunkt: *Mittwoch, 18. Novemberr 2009, 18:30 Uhr*, Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...085936,8.51405&spn=0.004592,0.008562&t=h&z=17

Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 - 483 - 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)


----------



## prodigy (16. November 2009)

Hallo,
falls Interesse besteht, könnten wir diesmal trailig den Langener Waldsee umfahren um von dort aus nach Zeppelinheim zu fahren.
Würde Euch dann wieder am Ende der Startbahn West erwarten 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Cynthia (16. November 2009)

Interesse ja!  Urs plant die Runde allerdings anders herum. Wie wäre ein Treffpunkt südlich zwischen Zeppelinheim und Mörfelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (16. November 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Um 19:00 könnten wir Mitfahrer aus Frankfurt an der Strassenbahnhaltestelle Waldfriedhof-Goldstein aufgabeln ...


 
Hey ho! Ich würde mich gerne aufgabeln lassen und anschließen!


----------



## Stump1967 (16. November 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: *Mittwoch, 18. Novemberr 2009, 18:30 Uhr*, Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...085936,8.51405&spn=0.004592,0.008562&t=h&z=17



Hi, ich würde gerne am Mittwoch mitfahren.
Gruß, Stump


----------



## prodigy (16. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Interesse ja!  Urs plant die Runde allerdings anders herum. Wie wäre ein Treffpunkt südlich zwischen Zeppelinheim und Mörfelden?



ah, ok, hab´s jetzt auch gelesen und verstanden 

Dann würde sich Zeppelinheim an der S-Bahn Unterführung anbieten .


----------



## uwe50 (16. November 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


> Dann würde sich Zeppelinheim an der S-Bahn Unterführung anbieten .



Genau 
Schätze mal, dass wir dann um 19:30 dort sein könnten ....
Vorn dort führst Du uns trailig umd den Langener Waldsee um uns dann am Ende der Startbahn West wieder der Rückfahrt zu übergeben ...
Ich denken, dass diese Zusatzrunde die Ankunft in Sindlingen auf spätestens 21:30 verschiebt ...


----------



## M202 (16. November 2009)

Hallo ihr Hessen,

tätets ihr auch mal einen Bayern mitnehmen? Unser Deutschland Office ist in Sulzbach, also nicht weit vom Treffpunkt weg. Da ich oft bei euch in der Gegend bin und mein Zweitrad dort im Office stehen habe, kenne ich mich mittlerweile schon ganz gut bei euch aus. Bzgl. Lichtmässig bin ich mit B+M Ixon IQ ausgestattet.

Wann fahrt ihr denn immer, Mittwoch 18:30?
Wenn ich darf, würde ich gern mal mitfahren.


----------



## Cynthia (16. November 2009)

Titanwade, Stump1967, M202  herzlich willkommen beim Mitradeln! Ob Hessen, Bayern, Schweizer - international ist immer gut.

@ M202: Urs und ich fahren etwa um 18 Uhr ab Liederbach - wir könnten zusammen nach Sindlingen fahren ...

Gruß, Christina


----------



## M202 (16. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ............
> 
> @ M202: Urs und ich fahren etwa um 18 Uhr ab Liederbach - wir könnten zusammen nach Sindlingen fahren ...
> .......
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Einladung,

diese Woche wirds wohl leider nichts bei mir, ich fahr vermutlich erst am Donnertag hoch zu euch. Nächste Woche sieht es aber gut aus. Ihr trefft euch schon immer am Mittwoch oder? 

Treffpunkt Liederbach hört sich gut an, normalerweise fahre ich Sulzbach, Sossenheim, Nidda, Höchst, Leunabrücke (sind genau 10km) aber von Sulzbach nach Liederbach ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung.


----------



## Cynthia (16. November 2009)

Es kann auch mal dienstags oder donnerstags sein. Passt Dir das auch?


----------



## M202 (16. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Es kann auch mal dienstags oder donnerstags sein. Passt Dir das auch?



Ja das hört sich gut an! Dann bis nächste Woche, ich melde mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (16. November 2009)




----------



## Titanwade (16. November 2009)

Am Mittwoch hat sich bei mir leider die Arbeit vorgedrängelt, schade ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. 

@M202
Wollen wir eine Runde am *Donnerstag* nachholen?


----------



## M202 (17. November 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> .............
> @M202
> Wollen wir eine Runde am *Donnerstag* nachholen?



@Titanwade:

Ich fahr zwar am Donnerstag rauf, muss aber für den Freitag noch ein Kundenmeeting vorbereiten, da wird es eher spät. Nächste Woche sieht es besser aus, ich meld mich.

PS: <Ironie an> Der wirkliche Grund ist, ich habe Angst  vor deinem Nickname und Suche den Schutz der Gruppe <Ironie aus>


----------



## wartool (17. November 2009)

Hallööschäh

hat evtl einer von Euch nen GPX-Track einer Flughafenrunde für mich?

Falls ja wäre es nett, wenn Ihr ihn an wartool (at) gmx (punkt) de schicken würdet 

THX


----------



## Cynthia (17. November 2009)

Wettermäßig geht es aufwärts . Ich werde morgen mitstrampeln .


@ wartool: Radle doch mal mit ...


----------



## wartool (18. November 2009)

@Cynthia
Danke werde ich bestimmt irgendwann mal...
zum mitradeln bin ich nicht fit (schnell) genug... muss ganz langsam sehen, was noch geht..

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (18. November 2009)

Die Wetterprognose für heute Abend ist gut, kein Regen bei 8 Grad Celsius

Aktuell sind wir
*18.30 Uhr Sindlingen*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004984,0.009516&z=17

- Stump1967
- Cynthia
- HJ
- Peter
- Uwe50

*19.30 S-Bahnhof Zeppelinheim*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...50.036938,8.605267&spn=0.004989,0.009516&z=17

- prodigy

plus Nachmeldungen von heute ....


----------



## Friendlyman (18. November 2009)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß.
Hab heut Abend wieder keine Zeit.
Da fahr ich jetzt schon mal vor )

Bis bald!?
W.


----------



## Cynthia (18. November 2009)

Haaalllooo! 

Mädels, wo bleibt ihr???  Lasst mich doch nicht im Stich!


----------



## Claudy (18. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Haaalllooo!
> 
> Mädels, wo bleibt ihr???  Lasst mich doch nicht im Stich!



 Christina,

bin leider heute nicht dabei . Euch allen viel Spaß und bis bald!

Anke
(mit neuem Rücklicht )


----------



## Stump1967 (18. November 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognose für heute Abend ist gut, kein Regen bei 8 Grad Celsius
> 
> Aktuell sind wir
> *18.30 Uhr Sindlingen*
> ...


So ein mist, ich muß leider absagen. Die Arbeit läßt es heute nicht zu. Ich hoffe das es dann nächstes mal klappt.
Euch einen schönen N8R.
Stump


----------



## Estrella (18. November 2009)

Juhu Christina,

ich war doch sooo froh, daß Ihr nur 2h fahrt...nu wird mir das zu spät 

Aber vielleicht hast Du und Anke mal Lust ein Frauengrüppchen draus zu machen? 

@Anke: Ich glaube wir kennen uns ;-)


----------



## Cynthia (18. November 2009)

@ Estrella: 

... sind doch "nur" zwanzig Minuten mehr ... 

... plus einen Punkt zusätzlich beim WP


----------



## Estrella (18. November 2009)

Das ist ein Argument 
Ich komme bestimmt auch mal wieder mit...hat ja auch wirklich Spaß gemacht  Nur regelmäßig werd ich mich nicht aufraffen können ...ich leide nämlich unter "Faule Rippe" 
Also viel Spaß heute und laß Dich von den Jungs nicht ärgern


----------



## prodigy (18. November 2009)

Erster  (dank Heimvorteil )

Das war eine super schöne Runde mit Euch!

Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.

bis zum nächsten mal,
Uli


----------



## Cynthia (18. November 2009)

Auch da! 

War laaang und sehr schön . Danke, Uli!

... war mit vier (zeitweise fünf) Bodyguards unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (20. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Haaalllooo!
> 
> Mädels, wo bleibt ihr???  Lasst mich doch nicht im Stich!



hallo cynthia,

will auch mal mitbiken, komme aber z.zt zu spät von der arbeit. ab dezember wird es besser (hoffe ich). und heute habe ich meine dx-lampe vom zoll geholt und habe jetzt auch anständiges licht 

allerdings kann ich aber am besten am mittwoch. wann fahrt ihr denn gewöhnlich?

schönen abend, speciallady


----------



## Cynthia (21. November 2009)

Guten Morgen speciallady,

ja, komm doch mal mit!  "Namen" werden Personen - das finde ich immer gut. Ich freue mich, Dich demnächst kennen zu lernen. 

Dienstags, mittwochs oder donnerstags - montags wird's jeweils von uwe50 gepostet. 

... oder mal sonntags ... da fahren wir auch sehr oft. 

Viele Grüße, Christina


----------



## uwe50 (21. November 2009)

Geplant ist eine Runde Richtung Schneidhain, Naturfreundehaus, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, Eppstein, Staufen, Gundelhard

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

*Abfahrt 13:15 in Liederbach*, Liederbachhalle, Wachenheimer Str. 69
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.124...50.124637,8.488398&spn=0.002294,0.004281&z=18

*Durchfahrt 13:30 Kelkheim,* Shell Tankstelle, Breslauer Str. 46
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.134...=50.13388,8.455117&spn=0.004587,0.008562&z=17

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 - 483 - 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Naturfreundehaus, Eichkopf, Atzelberg



das Stück über den Eichkopf ist momentan nicht zu empfehlen. Da sind Holzrückarbeiten im Gange und so war das letzten Mittwoch sehr zerfahren und schlammig ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Cynthia (21. November 2009)

... bin dabei ...


----------



## Friendlyman (21. November 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## Titanwade (21. November 2009)

Hey Leute  wie lange wird die Ausfahrt werden? Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, sich stadtnaher anzuschließen?


----------



## uwe50 (21. November 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Hey Leute  wie lange wird die Ausfahrt werden? Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, sich stadtnaher anzuschließen?



- wir planen so  2,5 Stunden
- von Liederbach entfernen wir uns immer mehr von Frankfurt. Schau einfach mal den Link bei Abfahrt 13:15 an.

Friendlyman kommt eaus der Richtung Höchst/Unterliederbach. Er braucht so 15 - 20 Minuten nach Liederbach.

@Karsten13: Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Friendlyman (22. November 2009)

Donnerstag, 26.11.09, 18.30 ab Sindlingen rund um den Flughafen 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Urs ist beruflich verhindert und so lade ich zu einer Runde im Dunkeln ein.
Geplant ist über Kelsterbach - Mönchbruch - Stadtwald zurück nach Sindlingen. Trailige Ideen meinerseits werden gerne mit den Geländeübungen der Teilnehmer verbunden.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

Treffpunkt: Donnerstag 26. Novemberr 2009, 18:30 Uhr, Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sourc...08562&t=h&z=17

Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0160 / 8552763 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer) 
__________________
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (22. November 2009)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Donnerstag sieht gut bei mir aus. 
Wars gut heute?


----------



## Cynthia (24. November 2009)

Ihr könnt am Donnerstag mit mir rechnen. 

@ mr-Lambo

War eine schöne Runde. Von oben blieb es trocken. 
Wie wars bei euch in KH?


----------



## mr-Lambo (24. November 2009)

War super! Nieselregen bis 10 Minuten vor dem vereinbarten Treffpunkt. In Kreuznach trockene Trails und viele nette Biker (keine -Innen).


----------



## Titanwade (24. November 2009)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 26.11.09, 18.30 ab Sindlingen rund um den Flughafen
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------


 
Falls es keine Katzen&Hunde regnet bin ich dabei  Wo kommt man denn am besten als Frankfurter dazu?


----------



## Cynthia (24. November 2009)

Hallo Titanwade,

Wolfgang plant die Runde links herum. Das bedeutet, dass Du mit dem Fahrrad oder mit der S-Bahn nach Sindlingen fahren müsstest und uns dann im Schwanheimer Wald verlässt und nach Hause fährst. Oder Du fährst 4-rädrig nach Sindlingen, um dort zu parken ... 

Schön, wenn Du dabei bist! 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## speciallady (24. November 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen speciallady,
> 
> ja, komm doch mal mit!  "Namen" werden Personen - das finde ich immer gut. Ich freue mich, Dich demnächst kennen zu lernen.
> 
> ...



hallo christina,

ich fahre gerne mal mit. am sonntag hatte ich leider keine zeit und donnerstags habe ich taiko training. ich hoffe nächste woche oder diesen sonntag klappt es mal. gebe mir mühe 

vg sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (24. November 2009)




----------



## Friendlyman (25. November 2009)

Gute Idee, 
Zaun vom Flughafen auf der linken Seite  = rote Schrift
Zaun rechts = grüne Schrift


----------



## Cynthia (26. November 2009)

... hoffentlich hält das Wetter ...


----------



## Titanwade (26. November 2009)

Hey Leute, ich habe den Treffpunkt leider nicht gefunden.  Hab mir gerade nochmals die Karte angesehen, ich bin gerade mal 50m enfernt an euch vorbeigeradelt in Richtung Kreisel....  War dann gegen 18:40 auf der Brücke beim Chemiewerk...


----------



## Cynthia (26. November 2009)

@ Titanwade: 

 Oh, das ist aber schade! Da haben wir uns um wenige Augenblicke verpasst. Wir waren doch auch etwa zu dieser Zeit auf der Brücke ... 

Hast Du ein Handy? Nummernaustausch per PN? - Damit so was nicht wieder passiert ...


----------



## mr-Lambo (26. November 2009)

Oh Mann! Nächstes mal können wir uns in Höchst treffen und zusammen zum Treffpunkt radeln. Wir haben uns echt haarscharf verpasst!


----------



## Cynthia (26. November 2009)

Es war sooooo schön!  Trotz anfänglichem Regen sind wir losgefahren ...  Ab Sindlingen war es von oben ohne - bei Mondschein und Sternenlicht haben wir den Flughafen wieder auf neuen Wegen umrundet.

Frauenquote => 40 %


----------



## mr-Lambo (27. November 2009)

Ich fand es auch super! Habe danach geschlafen wie ein kleines Baby! 

Übrigens nächste Woche am 3.12. kann ich nicht!!!

Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre zur Abwechslung mal in den Östlichen Stadtwald zu fahren.

Z.b. Sindlingen / Höchst - Grüngürtelwanderweg bis Stadion - Neu-Isenburg - Heusenstamm - Hainbachtal - Stadtwald - Stadion - Golfplatz - Höchst- Sindlingen

Im Stadtwald gibt es schöne Spots wie die Oberschweinsteige oder die ganzen Weiher (Manunzenweiher, Buchrainweiher, etc.) Ich denke Nachts hat es dort auch eine ganz besondere Atmosphäre.


----------



## Friendlyman (27. November 2009)

Gute Idee, ich hoffe ich habe Zeit und nicht wieder Nachtschicht.
Schönes Wochenende an alle Flughafenrunder und an die die es noch werden wollen.

MfG W.


----------



## uwe50 (30. November 2009)

Beruflich geht es mir diese Woche wieder nur Mittwochs, und dass passt auch von der Wetterprognose.

Wenn mr-Lambo dabei sein kann, können wir seine vorgeschlagene Route fahren:
Sindlingen / Höchst - Grüngürtelwanderweg bis Stadion - Neu-Isenburg - Heusenstamm - Hainbachtal - Stadtwald - Stadion - Golfplatz - Höchst- Sindlingen
@mr-lambo: vielleicht kannst Du noch zwei Durchgangszeiten z.B. in Niederrad und Neu-Isenburg veröffentlichen zum Aufsammeln der "Frankfurter".

Gestartet wird in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104, *Mittwoch, 2.12.09, 18:30 Uhr*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004206,0.008562&z=17

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (30. November 2009)

Hi Urs,
würde gerne ein Teilstück mitfahren wenn´s recht ist. Wo würde es denn passen? Ggf. können man auch wieder ein paar neue, unbekannte Wege fahren 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## wartool (30. November 2009)

Tach

wieviele Kilometer sind auf Eurer für Mittwoch geplanten runde ca. zu bewältigen?
ich würde evtl direkt nach der Arbeit aus der "Fabrik" kommend zu Euch stossen, um dann danach noch nach Steinbach zu fahren.


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. November 2009)

Bislang waren es so 45 - 50 km. Hallo Uli, wir könnten Dich am Waldstadion aufgabeln. Schätzungsweise 19:15. Das heißt dann also, dass wir ca. 10 Minuten vorher die A5 in Niederrad kreuzen.

Aufgabelungsbedürftige bitte unbedingt hier melden, damit wir uns dann auch 100% an die Angaben halten.


----------



## Cynthia (30. November 2009)

Ich fahre ab Sindlingen mit.


----------



## prodigy (30. November 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Bislang waren es so 45 - 50 km. Hallo Uli, wir könnten Dich am Waldstadion aufgabeln. Schätzungsweise 19:15. Das heißt dann also, dass wir ca. 10 Minuten vorher die A5 in Niederrad kreuzen.



Ja, prima, bin pünktlich dort - nur wo genau? An der S-Bahn Station?


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. November 2009)

S-Bahnstation "Stadion" ist super. Wir kommen dann von Süden.


----------



## prodigy (30. November 2009)

Ok . Warte dort, wo es zu den Gleisen (Unterführung) geht.


----------



## Titanwade (1. Dezember 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> S-Bahnstation "Stadion" ist super. Wir kommen dann von Süden.


 
Prima. "Stadion" finde ich. Bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (2. Dezember 2009)

*Frankfurt Sindlingen, 18:30 Uhr*, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004206,0.008562&z=17

*Frankfurt, (S-)Bahn Station "Waldstadion", 19:15 Uhr*, Flughafenstr. 104, "dort, wo es zu den Gleisen (Unterführung) geht"
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.067...50.067659,8.633977&spn=0.002104,0.004281&z=18

... dann bis heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Frankfurt Sindlingen, 18:30 Uhr*, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004206,0.008562&z=17
> 
> *Frankfurt, (S-)Bahn Station "Waldstadion", 19:15 Uhr*, Flughafenstr. 104, "dort, wo es zu den Gleisen (Unterführung) geht"
> ...



man,  immer wenn ich einen Job habe


----------



## wartool (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann noch nicht 100%ig sagen, ob es passt.. wartet nicht auf mich.. falls ich mitfahren kann - bin ich pünktlich in Sindlingen!


----------



## prodigy (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe noch voll den Stress bei der Arbeit - wird heute leider nix bei mir mit mitfahren 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Cynthia (2. Dezember 2009)

Wo bleiben die Bikerinnen???


----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2009)

Wir wären, gerne mitgefahren, aber ich muss zu einem Termin und das kleine graue Tier ist auf Dienstreise.


----------



## Cynthia (2. Dezember 2009)

Schade! 

Hoffentlich ein andermal - wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (2. Dezember 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bikerinnen???



 Christina,

wollte eigentlich heute mal wieder mit euch fahren. Bin allerdings irgendwie nicht richtig gesund . Euch viel Spaß!

Viele Grüße Anke
(teetrinkend + einem Strickmuster welches grad nicht "will")


----------



## Cynthia (2. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## wartool (2. Dezember 2009)

sodele.. bin jetzt daheim.. waren dann doch 77km auf meiner Uhr 

Danke fürs mitnehmen - werde bestimmt irgendwann mal wieder bei Euch mitfahren


----------



## Cynthia (2. Dezember 2009)

Nightride deluxe!  Danke fürs Guiden! 


Gruß, Christina


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

das hört sich ja durchaus gut an,
ich komme zwar aus dem Taunus und habe somit die trails vor der Haustür
trotzdem könnte ich mir das mal vorstellen als alternative im Winter oder
um mal Flachlandkilometer zu sammeln ...

Würde mich Euch gern mal versuchsweise anschließen ... 

Ich bevorzuge Trails vor WaldAutoBahnen und habe gewissen Unbehaglichkeit auf
Asphalt wie steht es bei euren Touren ?

Grüße aus dem Taunus 

Niclas


----------



## Cynthia (3. Dezember 2009)

Gute Idee - fahr einfach mal mit! 

Wir meiden Asphalt wenn immer möglich, und Schleichwege  sind uns lieber als Wabs. Leider gibt's nicht überall Umfahrungen ... 
Wir haben bei unseren letzten Ausfahrten immer wieder neue  gezeigt bekommen. 








 Christina


----------



## biker2602 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
würde gerne auch mal mitfahren komme aus Hattersheim und arbeite auch in der Fabrik Schicht wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal und wo kann ich mich melden denn durch die Schicht kann ich nicht immer.
Gruß


----------



## Cynthia (6. Dezember 2009)

Montag morgens wird hier gepostet, wann es vom Wetter her am günstigsten ist, ob dienstags, mittwochs oder donnerstags.

 Schön, wenn du mal mitradelst.


----------



## uwe50 (7. Dezember 2009)

Laut Prognose Wetter24.de ist Mittwoch wieder der "trockenste" Tag in dieser Woche.

Geplant ist die Umrundung vom Flughafen (Kelsterbach, Westbahn, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim)

Gestartet wird in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104, Mittwoch, 9.12.09, 18:30 Uhr
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004206,0.009205&z=17

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)


----------



## neikless (7. Dezember 2009)

... ich bin dabei !

...  falls ich nicht mit dem bike komme , kann man dort gut (kostenlos) parken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (7. Dezember 2009)

... ich auch! 

Parken ist dort kein Problem.


----------



## Friendlyman (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Dezember 2009)

Gestern Abend - wieder eine tolle Runde zu Fünft. Trocken von oben und dreckig von unten. Ich hab schon geduscht aber das Bike noch nicht.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Cynthia (10. Dezember 2009)




----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2009)

... sehr schön ja ! hoffentlich auf bald !


----------



## uwe50 (13. Dezember 2009)

Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt am Sonntag den 13.12.09 mit Anschließender Einkehr 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435869

Treffpunkt ist der Bacchushof bei Schwabenheim um 12.00 Uhr
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...1,8.106451&spn=0.010555,0.026736&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## uwe50 (13. Dezember 2009)

Es wird kalt diese Woche, sehr kalt! Mit 1,7 Grad ist der Dienstag voraussichtlich der wärmste Tag 

Da es trocken sein soll, wagen wir es wieder rund um den Flughafen, diesmal unter Vermeidung von "Schlammwegen".

wir starten am *Dienstag, 15.12.2009, 18:30* in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.002657,0.006684&z=17

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer) 

Und die gute Nachricht: Am Do. 17.12. ist es am Abend schon wieder 1 Minute länger hell und amm 22.12. sind es bereits wieder 3 Minuten


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich aus dem Krankenbett. Am Wochenende hat mich leichtes Fieber und so weiter ereilt. Ich falle also am Dienstag aus. Sollte es also schwere Defekte geben, stehe ich als Rescue-Unit zur Verfügung!


----------



## karsten13 (13. Dezember 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hat mich leichtes Fieber und so weiter ereilt.



Gute Besserung!

Hat da etwa die Impfung versagt?  

Oink, oink,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (14. Dezember 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## neikless (15. Dezember 2009)

... hm schade-schoko-lade denn Heute/Dienstag bin ich schon
zu einer trail Runde im Taunus verabredet ... die trails im Taunus sind
momentan ohnehin mega spassig + wunderschöne Winterlandschaft ...
... euch viel Spass und bei unter 0 C° sind Matschwege kein problem 

nächste Woche ist ja dann schon Weihnachten 
damit verabschiede ich mich vorerst bis Ende des Jahres/nächstes Jahr
Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch !


----------



## Cynthia (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde mich aufraffen und mitradeln.


----------



## Cynthia (15. Dezember 2009)

@ mr-Lambo:

Gute Besserung!!! 



@ neikless:

Schöne Taunustour heute!  Im Schneewald zu fahren ist schon was ganz Besonderes! Wir haben es in abgeschwächter Form am Sonntag in Rheinhessen erlebt.  
Dir auch "bewegte" Feiertage und guten Start ins neue Jahr! Bis demnächst wieder einmal bikenderweise ...

 Gruß, Christina


----------



## Titanwade (15. Dezember 2009)

@Mr Lambo
Gute Besserung! 

@all
Bin dabei.


----------



## Titanwade (15. Dezember 2009)

@Friendlyman

Ich hoffe, bei Dir und Bambi ist alles in Ordnung? Material ist zum Glück ersetzbar.

@all
Heute war ja irgendwie der Wurm drinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (16. Dezember 2009)

@ Friendly.. 

was ist passiert?

@titan..

wieso Wurm? der gehört ins Glas ;-P


----------



## uwe50 (16. Dezember 2009)

War gestern Abend eine tolle Runde - dank "kältegetrockneter" Trails.

Nur eines haben wir gelernt:

Bei Kälte sollt man sich keinen Plattfuss oder sonstigen Defekt holen - das ist dann einfach bitter - und das gerade 2 x. Die Hände sind beim Flicken ungeschützt der Kälte ausgesetzt. 

Danke S. und M. dass ihr Friendly nach dem Defekt nach Hause begleitet habt.

Wir anderen fünf sind dann noch die übliche Runde gefahren (Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheimer Wald, Sindlingen)


----------



## ambro (16. Dezember 2009)

hallo, 

melde mich schon mal für die nächste tour mit an, inkl. meiner frau. welches tempo legt ihr hin? bin etwas aus der übung und meine frau fährt sehr gern aber vorsichtig. technisch machbar für eine anfängerin?

mfg ambro


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ambro,

der Schnitt ist unter 20. Technisch gibt es, weil flach, gar nichts schwieriges.

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Nein Karsten, es war keine Oink-Grippe. In meinem Hochrisiko-Beruf habe ich Kontakt mit ganz anderen Viren und offenbar hat auch noch ein Bakterium übel mitgespielt.

Das Wochenende noch mal Piano und dann bin ich wieder am Start. ... Wahrscheinlich 4 Kilo schwerer


----------



## uwe50 (21. Dezember 2009)

Der Mittwoch könnte diese Woche passen. Bei vorausgesagten 3,6 Grad ist es ja schon wieder "warm" und gemäß aktueller prognose soll es auch nicht regnen.

Mit dem Motte "Bewegung statt Bauchspeck" starten wir am *Mittwoch, 23.12.2009*, 18:30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004482,0.009205&z=17

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei.
Der Hirscherschrecker


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich evtl. auch. Das PRoblem: Meine Eltern kommen zu Besuch! Argh!

Hey Wolfgang, da hatten die Buoam ja ein spannendes Spiel am Samstag!


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Dezember 2009)

Buam waren happy - Allein im Stadion und der Kälte getrotzt.
Harte Kerle eben ... ganz der..............

Wegen der Eltern - kein Problem ich hab noch 2 Bikes über


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass der Elternbesuch bis 18 Uhr beendet wurde. Man sieht sich schließlich noch lange genug an den Feiertagen


----------



## Cynthia (21. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch dabei - hoffentlich ohne Platten diesmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Sonne scheint 

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Runde heute "anfühlt".

Bis 18:30 Uhr


----------



## Titanwade (23. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei, bis später.


----------



## Cynthia (24. Dezember 2009)

Zu fünft haben wir gestern den Witterungen getrotzt!  Fast alles war dabei - außer Sonne  und Regen von oben . Anders war's, aber trotzdem super! 


Ich wünsche euch "bewegte" Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr! Man sieht sich ... 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich war dabei - schöne Tour am Main mit Mainhattan - Weihnachtsskyline sehr stimmungsvoll und nur mit Niederwild


----------



## mr-Lambo (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle!

Ich bin, auch dank des guten Essens in der letzten Woche, wieder fit und werde übermorgen in die Alpen verschwinden. Ich hoffe dort verschwinden auch ein paar der PFunde 

Einen guten Rutsch! Wir sehen uns Anfang Januar!


----------



## uwe50 (28. Dezember 2009)

Wettertechnisch ist es in dieser Woche laut Prognose nur heute noch ideal.

Darum den kurzfristigen Entscheid - runter vom Sofa! Wir treffen uns  heute Montag, 28.12.2009, 18:30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004482,0.009205&z=17

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer)


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Titanwade (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## sipaq (28. Dezember 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wettertechnisch ist es in dieser Woche laut Prognose nur heute noch ideal.
> 
> Darum den kurzfristigen Entscheid - runter vom Sofa! Wir treffen uns  heute Montag, 28.12.2009, 18:30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004482,0.009205&z=17


Hi Uwe50!
Ich hab im Augenblick Spikes auf dem Bike. Schaden die bei der heutigen Tour oder kann ich den Reifenwechsel bleiben lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich rolle auch mit. 

@ sipaq: 

Super, wenn Du mitkommst.  
Wir andern haben keine Spikes auf den Bikes. Wir werden da fahren, wo man keine braucht.


 Bis bald!


----------



## uwe50 (28. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hi Uwe50!
> Ich hab im Augenblick Spikes auf dem Bike. Schaden die bei der heutigen Tour oder kann ich den Reifenwechsel bleiben lassen?



Von 50-55 km Anteil geteerte Wege ca. 10%, Rest ungeteerte Forstwege und event. Singletrails. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es rund um den Flughafen keine gefrorernen Stellen mehr gibt.

Schaden tun die nicht. Es ist eher die Frage, ob das auf nicht Eis- und Schneefahren dem Reifen schadet. 

Dann bis heute Abend


----------



## prodigy (28. Dezember 2009)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es rund um den Flughafen keine gefrorernen Stellen mehr gibt.



Gestern Nachmittag war es süd-/östlich der Startbahn West teilweise noch richtig glatt auf den WABs, dass ich nach zwei fast-Abgängen meine Reifenwahl contra Spikereifen bereut hatte.
Gegen 19:00 Uhr hatte ich dann aber nur noch Matsch angetroffen.

Heute war nix mehr vereist - Schutzbleche nicht vergessen 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## sipaq (29. Dezember 2009)

Danke fürs mitnehmen. Meine Füße sind inzwischen wieder aufgetaut 
Spikes hat man nicht wirklich gebraucht, auch wenn es doch noch einige vereiste Stellen gab, inklusive zweier Abflieger


----------



## Cynthia (29. Dezember 2009)

Die eher spontane Flughafenrunde am Montag war mit sechs Bikern trotzdem gut "besucht".  Der Gundbachtrail war leichter zu meistern als die da und dort auftretenden vereisten fiesen Stellen.


----------



## Cynthia (29. Dezember 2009)

Das war gestern übrigens das zehnte  Treffen seit der Winterzeitumstellung - und die achte Flughafenumrundung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (29. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dass eine Steigerung der Frauenquote scheinbar nicht möglich ist ...  

Wo bleibt ihr Bikerinnen? 

Ich hoffe auf Aufschwung im neuen Jahr!  Kommt gut rüber ...


 Gruß, Christina


----------



## Friendlyman (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat wieder Spass gemacht.
Weiterhin guten Rutsch und schmerzfreie Landungen.


----------



## Cynthia (1. Januar 2010)

Zu viert  haben wir heute die Neujahrstour bestritten: Flughafenrunde im Uhrzeigersinn mit Schwanheimer Trail, Langener Waldsee und Gundbachtrail - lang, kalt,  aber schön!


----------



## ambro (1. Januar 2010)

hab ich die anmeldung verpasst!? bei der nächsten runde möchten meine frau und ich def. dabei sein. vielleicht kann uns einer ne mail oder so schicken, damit das klappt!? oder irgendwie anders? wär super...dankeeeee


----------



## Cynthia (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo ambro, 

das lief über einen anderen Thread (Neujahrstour - anyone?) ... Schade, dass Du das nicht mitgekriegt hast. 

Schau am Montagmorgen ins Forum - da wird jeweils für die Woche gepostet. 

Schön, wenn ihr nächstes Mal dabei seid. 


Gruß, Christina


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Januar 2010)

Scharre schon im vereisten Schnee.

WO IST DAS MONTAGSMAIL für den EISNIGHTRIDE!

Liebe Grüße und schöne Woche.
Bibbbbberrrr

W.....


----------



## prodigy (4. Januar 2010)

wenn es recht ist, würde ich auch gerne mal wieder ein Teil mitfahren 

(also ab Zeppelinheim/Startbahn West je nach dem in welche Richtung ihr fahrt..)


Gruß, Uli


----------



## uwe50 (4. Januar 2010)

Da scheint ja jemand richtig "süchrig" zu sein auf die - zugegeben - tollen Winterrunden.

Nun diese Woche fällt die Terminwahl schwer. Man muss sich nur mal den Verlauf der Temperaturen ansehen und das Schneerisiko (Mo. - Fr.)
Max. Temperatur (°C) -2.1 -2.5 -2.0 -2.1 -1.6  
Min. Temperatur (°C) -4.3 -8.3 -7.8 -5.8 -5.8 
Regenrisiko 12h (%) 0 10 5 5 10 10 10 15 15 35 

Da ja im Minusbereich jedes Grad wärmer zählt, schreibe ich die nächste Umrundung für den Donnerstag aus. Jedenfalls wird es die Runde mit dem bisher kältesten Abend. Wir werden kein Risiko eingehen und bei Vereisung im Gelände allenfalls auf offiziellen geräumten Radwegen fahren. 

Hier noch Infos zur Erfahrung mit Kleidern bei Minustemperaturen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437802
... und beim real gab es am letzten Samstag noch viele heizbare Schuheinlagen zum Preis von 19.99 EUR.

Wir treffen uns also am Donnerstag, 7.1.2010, 18:30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.003456,0.008014&z=17

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer


----------



## ambro (4. Januar 2010)

bin dabei, meine frau sicher auch...


----------



## Titanwade (6. Januar 2010)

Arbeitsbedingt kann ich diese Woche leider nicht teilnehmen.

Btw: Den Weg am Main kann ich zumindest für das Stadtgebiet Frankfurt nicht empfehlen. Dort gibt es großflächige ungestreute Eisflächen.

Euch viel Spaß,
Ch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (7. Januar 2010)

Den Termin für heute Abend habe ich fest eingeplant. 

Nun bin ich zum erstenmal unsicher, ob es gut ist spikelos zu fahren.  Nicht unbedingt die Kälte, eher der gefrorene und teilweise vereiste Boden verursacht ein ziemlich mulmiges Gefühl ... 

Was denkt ihr dazu?

Gruß, Christina


----------



## uwe50 (7. Januar 2010)

Das Rutsch-Risiko mit normalen Reifen bleibt zu hoch, darum findet heute Abend   *k e i n e*   Runde statt. 

In der nächsten Woche bleiben die Temeraturen unter Null. Schauen wir mal, was der Schnee vom Samstag ausrichtet.


----------



## Estrella (7. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen alle zusammen,

da wir gerad beim Thema sind: Ein Bekannter verkauft seine neuen Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro mit 304 Spikes für 120 Euro. Hätte jemand Interesse?


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja mehr als bei Hibike


----------



## Estrella (7. Januar 2010)

Uff, jetzt hast Du mich aber gerad erschrocken. Hab nochmal nachgesehen und ja auch geschrieben: Es sind die Ice Spiker Pro (!)


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2010)

Das gilt auch für die IceSpiker Pro Faltreifen, die allerdings mehr Spikes hätten.


----------



## Estrella (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hab gerad nochmal nachgefragt. Sie haben neu 65 Euro gekostet und wären für 110 Euro immer noch neu zu haben...es gibt sie beim Versender sowohl günstiger als auch teurer...aber ich glaub im Moment sogar gar nicht, weil überall ausverkauft...


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2010)

Da Hibike hier um die Ecke ist, liegt da erstmal die Referenz bezgl. Preis. Daher die Verwunderung, da ich meine damals dort günstig erworben hatte.
Mit dem Ausverkauft mag natürlich sein.


----------



## Estrella (7. Januar 2010)

Ja, da gab es sie wirklich günstiger. Naja, ein Versuch ist es wert ;-) Ansonsten kommen sie zu ebay...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (10. Januar 2010)

*Winterrunde fällt diese Woche für Räder ohne Spikes aus *

wir waren heute mit den Langlaufskier oberhalb von Königstein unterwegs. Selbst auf der Loipe gab es vereiste Stellen.

Da die Temperatur in dieser Woche unter Null bleibt, gibt es keine Entwarnung.

Falls jemand die Runde für Fahrer mit Spikes-Reifen ausschreiben und durchführen möchte: Nur zu!

Ich wünsche allen eine bewegte Woche (Schwimmen, Langlaufen, Halle oder eben auch MTB)


----------



## mr-Lambo (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin wieder heil aus den Bergen zurück. Da ich keine Spikes habe, werde ich diese Woche wohl meine Steuer machen .
Einen Guten Rutsch Euch allen!
Wolfgang, Du hast versucht mich anzurufen. Ich hatte da oben kaum Empfang.


----------



## neikless (11. Januar 2010)

Wir waren gestern 5 Rider alle ohne spikes
 von Kronberg über Königstein - Falkenstein - Fuchstanz Altkönig unterwegs
... kein Problem ! Sehr wenige wirklich vereiste stelle die man gut umfahren kann,
sonst teils fester teils loser schnee gut zu fahren mit normalen Reifen.

Ride on !


----------



## Cynthia (11. Januar 2010)

Danke fürs Mutmachen! 

Unten im Flachland liegt eindeutig weniger Schnee. Deshalb ist auch mehr blankes Eis zu finden ... ich hab's ausprobiert. 

Nur Schnee ohne Eis ist herrlich. 

Aber keine Angst: Die "Eiszeit" geht vorüber - dann legen wir wieder richtig los!  

  Bis demnächst!


----------



## Hopi (11. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Unten im Flachland liegt eindeutig weniger Schnee.



Fahr mal von Liederbach nach Höchst ( hinten über die Felder bei der B8 )  und dann schreib das mit dem wenigen Schnee noch mal 

Wir sind gestern da lang, der einzige Weg war über den Acker, denn auf dem Weg war der Schnee bis zur Nabe


----------



## Cynthia (11. Januar 2010)

Wirklich? Am Samstag von Liederbach über die Felder nach Eschborn war's nicht extrem mit dem Schnee. Gut, Schneeverwehungen gab's da und dort schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Januar 2010)

Also am Mittwoch bin ich mal den R8 gefahren und der ist an manchen Stellen echt lustig (kostet mehr Kraft als 12% Steigung).

Eigentlich war es nur ein 4 Stunden Test für die Fusswärmer, den diese auch ganz gut bestanden haben. 

www.heatpack.de 

Ist zwar leider nur eine einmal Lösung, aber obwohl das Pack im Linken Schuh schon bei 3:30 aufgab, bekam ich keine kalten Füsse.

Nur so als Tip, für alle die mit kalten Zehen Probleme haben.


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Januar 2010)

Werde mich morgen vormittag mal aufs Glatteis führen.
Suchtfaktor - enorm.
Schönes Wochenende
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (17. Januar 2010)

Friendlyman, wie war es heute? 

Nachdem der Regen und die warmen Temparaturen heute in den Niederungen mit viel Schnee aufgeräumt haben, kann es diese Woche  weitergehen ...   

Von den Prognossen leite ich für diese Woche den Mittwoch als ideal ab. Die über NUll Temperaturen könnten zumindest im Freien den Schnee auf den Strassen zum schmelzen bringen. 

*Wetter Übersicht Mo. bis Do.* 
 Max. Temperatur (°C) 5.2 4.3 1.3 *1.9* 2.7  
 Min. Temperatur (°C) -1.3 1.5 -0.2 *-1.2 *-1.4  
 Windgeschwindigkeit (kn) 1 5 5 6 3 2 *2 4* 3 3  (2 Angaben pro Tag)
 Niederschlag 12h (mm) 7 8.1 0.1 0 0.1 0 *0 0* 0.2 0 (2 Angaben pro Tag) 
 Regenrisiko 12h (%) 95 95 25 15 20 10 *5 10* 25 15 (2 Angaben pro Tag) 
 Rel. Luftfeuchte 12h (%) 96 98 85 85 90 98 *90 85* 90 85 (2 Angaben pro Tag) 
 Sonnenscheindauer (h:m) 0:30 0:15 0:00 *3:30* 0:15  
 Sonnenaufgang (Uhr) 8:16 8:16 8:15 *8:14* 8:13   
 Sonnenuntergang (Uhr) 16:54 16:56 16:57 *16:59* 17:00


*Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch, 20. Januar 2010, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.002602,0.006459&z=17

Geplant ist eine Runde auf dem meist geteerten Radweg R3 Richtung Mainz dem Main entlang (nach 90 Minuten drehen wir um und sind dann um ca. 21.30 Uhr zurück). Wem aus Frankfurt die Strecke zu lang wird, könnte einen Teil mit der S-Banh zurücklegen. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer.


----------



## Cynthia (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (18. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.



ich bin dabei


----------



## neikless (18. Januar 2010)

... kann auf Grund meiner Asphaltallergie leider diesmal wieder nicht teilnehmen


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Januar 2010)

Chef hat angerufen + Kollege Krank = Sonderschicht = ich bin nicht dabei :-(

Viel Spass 

Wolfgang

Mit Kontrollbesuch am Startplatz muß gerechnet werden


----------



## uwe50 (19. Januar 2010)

@DS, Antwort auf Deine Nachricht

Du fragst, ob die Teilnahme am Mittwoch bei unserer Runde für einen Anfänger möglich ist.

Als MTB-Anfänger bist Du jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Technisch sind die Winterrunden überhaupt keine Herausforderung und die nächste Tour schon gar nicht (ausser da kommt noch was "eisiges" auf uns zu). Allerdings solltest Du schon etwas Kondition und Fittness mitbringen. 3 Std. am Stück auf einem Sattel zu sitzen ist schon mal nicht ganz ohne. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit in der Ebene liegt so bei 20 km/h. Auch die Kälte um Null Grad sowie die Dunkelheit solltest Du nicht ausser acht lassen (Mit Kleidung und Licht ist das allerdings schnell ausgeglichen).

Aber grundsätzlich gilt: Wer nichts wagt, gewinnt nichts. Also dann bis Mittwoch


----------



## ambro (19. Januar 2010)

wir sind diesmal sehr wahrscheinlich verhindert. ein anwender bekommt nen home-office. wird sicher bis ca. 20 uhr dauern. sollte ich schneller sein, meld ich mich bei cynthia und wir sind am start.

mfg


----------



## mr-Lambo (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich komme um 18:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (20. Januar 2010)

Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht rechtzeigt aus dem Büro. Euch viel Spaß!

@friendly man: Hast Du meine Mail neulich eigentlich bekommen?


----------



## Cynthia (21. Januar 2010)

Bis Hochheim und wieder zurück sind wir gestern geradelt, von trockenem Asphalt über Schneematsch bis sonstigen Matsch war fast alles (außer Trails!) dabei. 

Zehn männliche, wobei zwei neue , und zwei weibliche Laufräder waren zusammen unterwegs.

 Schön, dass immer wieder neue Biker mitfahren. Wooooo bleiben die Bikerinnen? 


 Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Januar 2010)

Eispatroullie am Flughafen.
Die Flughafenrunde ist noch nicht völlig eis und schnee(matsch) frei. Besonders wenn die Temperatur unter Null geht und der Matsch friert wirds wieder glatt.
Aber wer etwas aufpasst kommt gut über die Runde. 
Viel Spass
Wolfgang


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. Januar 2010)

Ach, und ich habe Dienstfrei gehabt.... habe aber nachts nicht geschlafen und bis 14:30 gepennt.

Der Vorteil wenns friert: Dann wird die Runde verdammt schnell!


----------



## uwe50 (23. Januar 2010)

@Friendlyman

Wir können uns am Sonntag, 24.1.10, 13:30 Uhr Ecke Am Holzweg/Mönchhofstraße treffen.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.081...81944,8.475244&spn=0.004675,0.010825&t=h&z=17

Runde dem Main entlang Richtung Mainz und z.B. der A66 entlang zurück nach Kriftel (Hoffentlich mit einem richtig tollen Rückenwind), so dass wir spätestens um 17 Uhr wieder in Kriftel sind (Event. Beleuchtung mitnehmen)

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer.


----------



## Hopi (23. Januar 2010)

Hinter dem Flughafen, Richtung Mörfelden, ist sehr viel Eis auf den Wegen, wir sind eben mal nach MF zur Dirtbahn und zurück gefahren.

Nur mal zur Info um den Flughafen


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Januar 2010)

Ich versuchs - wenn kein Chef was dagegen hat komm ich mit.
Bin dann um 13.30 in Kriftel.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (24. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hinter dem Flughafen, Richtung Mörfelden, ist sehr viel Eis auf den Wegen ....)



Wir sind heute bis an den Rhein, dann Richtung A66 und dieser entlang zurück. Dank dem Neuschnee waren die "Eisstellen" ungefährlich, doch die Fahrzeugspuren bei immer noch tiefem Schnee haben zum Wettbewerb herausgefordert, wer steigt weniger ab 

Insgesamt waren die Wege jedoch gut befahrbar bei leichter Schneedecke.


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2010)

Wir sind den R 8 Richtung Norden gefahren, und der Waldweg war von Eis glasiert  Sabine ist einmal abgestiegen , war aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (24. Januar 2010)

War ganz schön plättend! Und irgendwann war fast alles am Bike eingefroren ... 

Aber es war schööön!


----------



## uwe50 (25. Januar 2010)

Runde fällt diese Woche aus .

Die neuen 10 cm Schnee könnten sich partiell wieder zu Eislandschaften verwandeln.

Heute wird es knapp über Null, Di. und Mi. bleibt es auch tagsüber unter Null und am Donnerstag folgen bereits wieder die nächsten Niederschläge. 

Viel Erfolg und Spaß bei ungefährlichen Alternativsportarten.


----------



## Titanwade (25. Januar 2010)

Doofes Wetter!  Und diese Woche wollte ich wieder dabei sein. Wann wirds mal endlich wieder Sommer?


----------



## Cynthia (25. Januar 2010)

@ Friendlyman:

Trag deine Punkte ein, damit wir tatsächlich mal unter die 150 kommen ...


----------



## neikless (25. Januar 2010)

... im Taunus freut man sich über den Neuschnee ...


----------



## Hopi (25. Januar 2010)

Ich finde den Schnee auch klasse  es ist Winter, da gehört sich das so 

Ich finde es voll gemein das in euerm Team alle so gut Punkte machen  jetzt muss ich täglich fahren um euch einzuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (25. Januar 2010)

*Musst* du uns denn einholen? Dann wäre das ganze ja kein Spaß mehr, sondern ein Rennen! Bleib locker !


----------



## Cynthia (26. Januar 2010)

Jaaa, 149. - wenigstens für einige Stunden ...


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Januar 2010)

Wir wollen ja kein Rennen aber wenn ich heut mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren wäre, wären wir sogar 148. 

Schäme mich.


----------



## Cynthia (26. Januar 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> ... Schäme mich.




... Brauchst du nicht ... Alles bestens!


----------



## Hopi (26. Januar 2010)

Ja schäm dich .

Mein Rücken ist wieder OK, ab jetzt kommen die Plauscher  wieder


----------



## Cynthia (28. Januar 2010)

LANGLAUFEN BY NIGHT?

Wir wollen's heute Abend probieren, und zwar auf der Loipe Billtalhöhe. Wer kommt mit?

Wann: 19 Uhr
Dauer: für Anfänger etwa 90 Minuten

Treffpunkt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...41952&sspn=0.004663,0.010825&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

Loipen-Status:
http://www.naturpark-hochtaunus.de/index.php?site=naturpark&rubrik=langlauf


Karte:
http://www.naturpark-hochtaunus.de/index.php?site=naturpark&rubrik=langlauf&details_id=6


Meldet euer Kommen hier im Forum oder per SMS auf 0177-6108524.

 Christina


----------



## speciallady (28. Januar 2010)

..schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen..habe aber heute abend taiko training.. ist die loipe beleuchtet? bin vor 2 wochen fast jeden abend im frankfurter stadtwald!!! gelaufen..geht auch gut ohne licht..ist allerdings auch flach..einen berg runter würde ich nicht im dunkeln fahren wollen.. fahrt ihr öfters langlauf?

vg speciallady


----------



## Cynthia (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo speciallady,

wieder alles okay bei dir? Schön von dir zu lesen! 

Ich war erst einmal auf den schmalen Brettern  ... Und für die Beleuchtung sorgen wir selbst - wofür hat man einen Kopf. 

Schade, dass du nicht kommen kannst. Wenn der Schnee ligen bleibt, wollen wir am Sonntag wieder langlaufen. 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## speciallady (28. Januar 2010)

..soweit so gut..der rücken schmerzt noch ab und zu... wenn ihr am sonntag fahrt, würde ich mich mal anschliessen..wollte eh im taunus oder vogelsberg langlaufen...

habe zwar 2 dx lämpchen, aber keine helmversion, bzw. stirnlampe..was habt ihr denn für lampen?


----------



## Cynthia (28. Januar 2010)

... etwas für Otto-Normalverbraucher ... 9,99 Euro 

Mal sehen, wie's wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (28. Januar 2010)

..viel spass heute abend..berichtet mal.. vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen noch im hellen in den taunus zum langlaufen...

vg s.


----------



## Cynthia (28. Januar 2010)

So, wieder zurück!  Es war  ! 

Zu zweit allein unterwegs ... und ohne Sturz!  

Mehr Schnee als letztesmal. Das billige Licht hat gut ausgereicht. 


Jetzt müsste mal noch jemand mitkommen und die richtigeTechnik zeigen, das wäre genial.


Fazit: Langlauf ist auch ein toller Sport!  Der Schnee darf von mir aus noch liegen bleiben.


----------



## ratte (28. Januar 2010)

Zum Langlaufen scheint es dieses Jahr wirklich gut zu sein. Man sieht im Taunus viele Aktive und noch mehr Spuren.
Wir haben zwei davon heute morgen etwas irritiert als wir in direkter Falllinie mit nur einem Brett den Feldberg runter kamen. Ich hoffe, am Wochenende geht das nochmal.

Und so langsam bekomme ich auch Finger und Füße in den Griff. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Licht (letzte Woche nicht vorrätig) und dann klappt es hoffentlich auch mal mit der Flughafenrunde.


----------



## Cynthia (28. Januar 2010)

Es gibt scheinbar Spaziergänger, die nicht wissen, wofür die zwei parallelen Spuren gedacht sind. Teilweise waren die Loipen total zertreten.


----------



## ratte (28. Januar 2010)

Ist doch einfacher auf platt gewalztem Schnee zu laufen, als sich mühsam durch den Tiefschnee zu quälen.
Sind die offiziellen Strecken eigentlich offiziell gespurt?
Wahrscheinlich ist das den meisten gar nicht bewusst, dass diese Spur, in der sie sich gerade befinden, nicht von einem einzelnen verirrten Langläufer verwendet wird.
Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo die Strecken verlaufen, bin allerdings aus frühester Kindheit mit Wintersport gewohnt, die Spuren zumindest nicht absichtlich zu betreten. Okay, wenn die Snowboardabfahrt den Wanderweg kreuzt, gehöre ich auch auf einer Brettbreite zu den Bösen.


----------



## speciallady (29. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück!  Es war  !
> 
> Zu zweit allein unterwegs ... und ohne Sturz!
> 
> ...



...wenn ihr am sonntag fahrt, würde ich mitkommen. bisschen technik kann ich euch zeigen, bin als jugendliche mal rennen im spessart, rhön, vogelsberg gelaufen.. ist aber schon lange her... 

in 2 wochen mache ich mal wieder einen langlauf urlaub, dann werde ich dann einen skating kurs machen..bisschen skaten kann ich, allerdings fehlt mir nach ein paar minuten schon die kraft im oberkörper... beim klassischen stil kann man das besser ausgleichen....

fahrt ihr heute abend auch?


----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ... fahrt ihr heute abend auch?




Hast du etwas geplant? Eigentlich ist Freitag Kinotag ...


----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ... gehöre ich auch auf einer Brettbreite zu den Bösen.




Du doch nicht - du weißt ja, wofür die Spuren sind! 


Diesen Link kennst du, oder? 
http://www.naturpark-hochtaunus.de/index.php?site=naturpark&rubrik=langlauf
Da findest du das Wo und weitere Infos.


----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Du doch nicht - du weißt ja, wofür die Spuren sind!
> 
> 
> :



Klar wissen wir das  um mit dem Board drüber zu fahren 

Was ein geiles Wetter, das gibt richtig Schnee am Feldberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2010)

@ hopi:

... immer das letzte Wort haben ...


----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

Sagte schon früher meine Lehrerin


----------



## speciallady (29. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hast du etwas geplant? Eigentlich ist Freitag Kinotag ...



... wollte heeute eig. in den taunus, arbeit und wetter wollen aber anders..wie sieht es mit sonntag aus, pn?

vg speciallady


----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sagte schon früher meine Lehrerin




Ja, wie jetzt ... und nichts daraus gelernt? Du bist doch älter und reifer geworden, oder?

Ratte, wehr dich!!!


----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ... wollte heeute eig. in den taunus, arbeit und wetter wollen aber anders..wie sieht es mit sonntag aus, pn?
> 
> vg speciallady




Sonntag ist eigentlich fest eingeplant. Lass es mal morgen werden ... uwe50 schreibt vielleicht noch einen Beitrag.  Kannst ja mal deine Handynummer an meine smsen.

Heute ist laut Internet nicht alles gespurt. Macht auch keinen Sinn, wenn's Schneien anhält daumen: Juhuu!).


----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

So, noch eine Lampe im Haus, jetzt gibt es keine Ausrede mehr für die Dame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. Januar 2010)

Die Seite mit den Loipen kenne ich. Da wir aber kein Langlauf machen, hat mich der genaue Verlauf nicht interessiert. Von daher weiß ich also nicht, ob und wo eine der Langlaufstrecken die Abfahrt vom Feldberg kreuzt. Eigentlich sind auf jedem Querweg Langlaufspuren zu sehen. Sollen sie doch auch, der Hügel ist ja schließlich für alle da. 
Allerdings lässt sich eben dort, wo die Strecken kreuzen ein Zerstören der Spuren, ob nun durch Rodler, Skifahrer und Snowboarder nicht wirklich vermeiden.
Aber ich denke mal Dein Ärgernis waren eher permanente "Begehung" der Loipen als kurzzeitige Querungen?
Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Langlaufen. 

Und sollten Schnee und Eis tatsächlich mal wieder weg sein, sind wir jetzt, wie Hopi ja schon verriet, gerüstet.


----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal Dein Ärgernis waren eher permanente "Begehung" der Loipen als kurzzeitige Querungen?
> Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Langlaufen.
> 
> Und sollten Schnee und Eis tatsächlich mal wieder weg sein, sind wir jetzt, wie Hopi ja schon verriet, gerüstet.



Bingo - und danke!

Super , freu mich drauf!


----------



## uwe50 (30. Januar 2010)

Treffpunkt Parkplatz Billtalhöhe, Sonntag, 31.1.10, 13:30 Uhr

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...41952&sspn=0.004663,0.010825&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17
Von Königstein herkommend muss man bei korrektem Fahrverhalten bis zum Eselseck vor ud dort irgendwie wenden. die Loipe beginnt dann am Parkplatzanfang Richtung Königstein. 


Loipen Status (falls nicht gespurt angezeigt wird, eigentlich kein Problem, da wir eh nur "Wanderer" sind)
http://www.naturpark-hochtaunus.de/index.php?site=naturpark&rubrik=langlauf


Karte der offiziellen Runde
http://www.naturpark-hochtaunus.de/index.php?site=naturpark&rubrik=langlauf&details_id=6

Wer mitlaufen will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer.


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Januar 2010)

Und Biken geht doch noch. Spikebewehrte Runde über Gundelhardt und Kaffepause in Eberhards Scheuer. War dank der Platttretarbeit der Spazierläufer schön (anstrengend) zu fahren.
Also bis.....?
W,


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang,  wie wär's ohne Spikes gewesen?

Das Bike kann man auch im Sommer benutzen, die Langlaufskier nicht.


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Januar 2010)

Auf Nebenstraßen und Feldwegen kommt immer wieder Eis durch. Also ohne Spikes wäre es meistens gut gegangen aber.... LL ist zur Zeit besser.


----------



## uwe50 (1. Februar 2010)

Obwohl die Temeraturen diese Woche tagsüber wieder mal über Null bleiben (Di. und Mi.) bleibt das Risiko mit dem Mountaibike unterwegs zu sein, viel zu hoch. 

Bleiben für "Wer-es-nicht-unbedingt-wissen-will-Fahrer" nur Alternativsportarten.

Wenn es eingermassen passt, werden wir am Mittwoch nochmals eine Langlaufrunde drehen. Das war am Sonntag richtig toll - bei ordentlich gespurten Loipen. Wir Interesse hat mitzulafuen melde sich zwecks Terminvereinbarung per PN.


----------



## speciallady (1. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wollte heute in den taunus, aber laut telefon- und internetaussage sind die loipen wegen eisbruch gesperrt. ich hoffe das ändert sich bis mittwoch. 
da ich aus ffm komme, war mir der weg zu weit, um zu testen, ob es wirklich so ist. wisst ihr etwas davon?
ich nehme für mittwoch mein zeug mit auf die arbeit.

vg speciallady


----------



## Kulminator (1. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte heute in den taunus, aber laut telefon- und internetaussage sind die loipen wegen eisbruch gesperrt. ich hoffe das ändert sich bis mittwoch.
> da ich aus ffm komme, war mir der weg zu weit, um zu testen, ob es wirklich so ist. wisst ihr etwas davon?
> ...



hier stehts ....


----------



## speciallady (2. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hier stehts ....



..danke, da habe ich es auch gelesen..oder was wolltest du damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..danke, da habe ich es auch gelesen..oder was wolltest du damit sagen?



wusste ja nicht, dass du diese Infos schon gelesen hast...  Am Vogelsberg sollen die Loipen wegen Schneebruch auch geschlossen werden . Wenn ich mir den heutigen Siff da draussen ansehe, spricht alles fürs heimische Sofa ....


----------



## speciallady (2. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wusste ja nicht, dass du diese Infos schon gelesen hast...  Am Vogelsberg sollen die Loipen wegen Schneebruch auch geschlossen werden . Wenn ich mir den heutigen Siff da draussen ansehe, spricht alles fürs heimische Sofa ....



Hallo Kulminator, kein Problem, hatte es nicht verstanden . Bloed, soviel Schnee und man kann nicht fahren.
@all: was macht ihr morgen? Ski und Klamotten sind im Auto


----------



## Cynthia (2. Februar 2010)

... abwarten, wie das Wetter morgen wird ...


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Wir waren eben auf dem Feldberg und da ist richtig viel Schnee 
ca. 20 - 30cm Neuschnee auf den WABs, die Strasse zum Feldberg ist gesperrt (wir waren in Oberreifenberg) und der Aufstieg war anstrengend zum Teil bis zur Hüfte im Schnee .
Aber das schlimmste, der Feldberg ist nur an ganz wenigen Stellen zum Querfeldein fahren geeignet  (zu flach)

In Zukunft nur noch Altkönig (bei der Schneemenge), der war am Sonntag super klasse


----------



## speciallady (3. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

fahrt ihr heute abend?

vg speciallady


----------



## uwe50 (3. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> fahrt ihr heute abend?



Die Loipen sind nicht gespurt und die Warnung vor Eis- und Schneebruch besteht ja immer noch ... 

Das Risiko bleibt mit der Dunkelheit zu hoch. Bleibt für mich heute Abend wieder mal das Training auf dem Ergo Meter übrig 

Vielleicht klappt es ja am Wochenende, wobei man dann vielleicht auch schon wieder Rad fahren kann.


----------



## uwe50 (8. Februar 2010)

Wir waren gestern mal wieder zu Dritt mit dem MTB unterwegs von Sindlingen, Richtung Schwanheim, Goldstein, dem Main entlang bis zur A661, dort über die Brücke nach Bornheim, Friedberger Warte, Marbach Weg, Bockenheim, Rödelheim, Sossenheim, Höchst: Alles auf zu 99 % trockenem Asphalt.

Das können wir am Mittwoch wiederholen. Wir treffen uns am 10. Februar, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085936,8.51405&spn=0.004674,0.010825&z=17


Da die Temperaturen im Minusbereich () liegen werden, dürfte es im Gelände weiterhin vereist sein. Wir bleiben darum schön auf den asphaltierten  Radwegen und fahren ab Goldstein dem Main entlang Richtung Offenbach und die gleiche Strecke wieder zurück (da es mit einer Gruppe durch die Stadt zu viele Risiken gibt).

"Frankfurter" können wir von unterwegs mitnehmen. Wir dürften so um 19:25 unter der Friedensbrücke durchfahren.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer.


----------



## Titanwade (8. Februar 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal wieder zu Dritt mit dem MTB unterwegs von Sindlingen, Richtung Schwanheim, Goldstein, dem Main entlang bis zur A661, dort über die Brücke nach Bornheim, Friedberger Warte, Marbach Weg, Bockenheim, Rödelheim, Sossenheim, Höchst: Alles auf zu 99 % trockenem Asphalt.


 
Hey, da hätten wir uns ja direkt über den Weg fahren können. Ich war gestern in Sachsenhausen-Schwanheim-Höchst-Niddaweg-Bad Vilbel-Friedberger Warte-A661 unterwegs.

Am Niddaweg lag noch über weite Strecken ca. 10cm. hoher Schnee-, Wasser, Eisschmodder. Ähnlich wird es auch im Stadtwald sein.


----------



## Claudy (8. Februar 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> ...Am Niddaweg lag noch über weite Strecken ca. 10cm. hoher Schnee-, Wasser, Eisschmodder. Ähnlich wird es auch im Stadtwald sein.



Stimmt, denn ich war gestern dort unterwegs .

An manchen Stellen ging es wirklich gut  (der Scheff hat vorher kräftig Luft aus meinen Reifen gelassen).  Teilweise gab es jedoch Wege die kaum fahrbar waren  (Schnee-Matsche-Pampe), dann wieder Spurrillen - nette Balanceübungen. Alle Asphaltwege waren mehr oder weniger frei. 

Gefahren sind wir: Sachsenhausen, Gravenbruch, Stangenpyramide, Langener Waldsee (ohne den Trail), Flughafen und dann zurück nach Sachsenhausen. Zu Hause angekommen war ich total kaputt, super hungrig und heute bin ich müde wie nach ner Höllentour. 

Viele Grüße
Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (8. Februar 2010)

Na denn hoffentlich bis Mittwoch.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## ratte (8. Februar 2010)

Ob das diesen Winter noch was wird?
Bin erkältet und bis Mittwoch definitv nicht fahrtauglich.


----------



## Cynthia (8. Februar 2010)

@ ratte:  Gute Besserung! 



Ich bin dabei, damit ich nicht aus der Übung komme.


----------



## Titanwade (9. Februar 2010)

Am Mittwoch bin ich dabei. Aufgegabelt werden muss ich nicht, ich komme nach Sindlingen.


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Februar 2010)

Nightride-Delux !!!: nur mal zur Motivation. Wenn wir heute 50 Punkte einfahren sind wir auf Platz 140. 
Ich hoffe bis später.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (10. Februar 2010)

... da müssten wir ja zu dritt gemeinsam über 4 Stunden unterwegs sein - bei der Kälte ... 

Gestern war der Wind abends eisig, von Norden kommend. 


Zum Glück habe ich ein Zweitrad, sonst müsste ich heute Abend passen. Mein Cube leidet an Freilauf und zieht überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (10. Februar 2010)

Ich schwanke innerlich noch! Bei dem Sauwetter/Dreckskälte raus oder lieber brav am Schreibtisch sitzen und dann Zeit haben, wenn es wieder schöner ist ...


----------



## Cynthia (10. Februar 2010)

Lass den inneren Schweinehund nicht siegen. Etwas frische Luft für ein rauchendes Gehirn tut gut und beflügelt.


----------



## uwe50 (10. Februar 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Ich schwanke innerlich noch! Bei dem Sauwetter/Dreckskälte raus oder lieber brav am Schreibtisch sitzen und dann Zeit haben, wenn es wieder schöner ist ...



Wie recht Du hast, es geht mir ähnlich. Aber nur hinter dem Schreibtisch zu sitzen macht die Arbeit nicht effizienter, im Gegenteil.

Die "öffentliche" Vereinbarung ist mir eine große Hilfe, den "inneren Schweinehund" zu überwinden.

Und bevor uns heute Abend die Ohren vor Kälte abfallen, kehren wir einfach um ...


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## Titanwade (10. Februar 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Ich schwanke innerlich noch! Bei dem Sauwetter/Dreckskälte raus oder lieber brav am Schreibtisch sitzen und dann Zeit haben, wenn es wieder schöner ist ...


 
Wenns Dir kalt wird, dann fahr schneller. 


(sagt einer, dessen Akkus für die bezeihbaren Schuhsolen voll geladen sind).


----------



## mr-Lambo (10. Februar 2010)

Bin immer noch in der Arbeit. Ich befürchte, dass es deshalb heute nichts wird. Ich schau mal und ruf den Wolfgang gleich mal an.


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Februar 2010)

Schöne Tour um festzustellen dass Asphalttrails meist breit und bei Frost auch trocken sind. Wie war das mal bei der Kaffeewerbung "gefriergetrocknet".
Heizsohlenverzicht bringt kalte Füße.
Trotzdem froh dass ich dabei war.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

(sagt einer der die Heizsohlen wieder mal zu Hause gelassen hat)


----------



## mr-Lambo (11. Februar 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf Euch!


----------



## Titanwade (11. Februar 2010)

Yep, wir sind Helden! In Bodennähe war es recht frisch, und in meinen Getränkeflaschen hatte ich erstmals einen festen Aggregatzustand.


----------



## Cynthia (11. Februar 2010)

Zugegeben - es war kalt!  So kalt, dass sogar ein Schlauch porös wurde ... gefriergetrocknet eben. 

Wo ich überall kalt war, habe ich erst zuhause in der Wärme gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (11. Februar 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Yep, wir sind Helden! In Bodennähe war es recht frisch, und in meinen Getränkeflaschen hatte ich erstmals einen festen Aggregatzustand.



Aggregatszustand von Tee = Eistee


----------



## Titanwade (12. Februar 2010)

Ei verbibscht! Komme ich gestern in den Keller, steht mein Radl mit nem Platten am Vorderrad da.  Da haben wir beim Wechseln wohl was übersehen.


----------



## Cynthia (12. Februar 2010)

Hast du irgendwas im Mantel entdeckt?


----------



## Titanwade (14. Februar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwas im Mantel entdeckt?


 
Nur ein kleines Loch im Mantel, das aber nicht Deckungsgleich mit dem Loch im Schlauch war. Kein Dreck, kein Stein im Mantel...

Naja, gestern ist meine Lieferung vom Rose-Versand gekommen: Neue Pumpe und 4 Schläuche, das sollte erst mal reichen...


----------



## Cynthia (14. Februar 2010)

FFND -> unter 140


----------



## uwe50 (15. Februar 2010)

Wetter             
 Max. Temperatur (°C) 1.0 2.2 2.9 *5.6* 6.1  
 Min. Temperatur (°C) -4.3 -5.2 -7.6 *-1.0* -0.7  
 Windrichtung             
 Windgeschwindigkeit (kn) 1 6 3 5 4 5 *3 7* 3 4  
 Bewölkung (n/8)            
 Niederschlag 12h (mm) 0.1 0.1 0 0 0 0 *0.1 0.1* 0 0.1  
 Regenrisiko 12h (%) 15 20 5 5 5 10 *30 15* 15 20  
 Rel. Luftfeuchte 12h (%) 95 75 85 60 85 65 *95 80* 95 75  

 Sonnenscheindauer (h:m) 0:00 8:30 6:30 *0:15* 1:00  
 Sonnenaufgang (Uhr) 7:36 7:34 7:32 *7:31* 7:29   
 Sonnenuntergang (Uhr) 17:43 17:45 17:46 *17:48* 17:50   

Ab heute müsste Tauwetter einsetzten. Die Temperaturen bleiben über Null. Am Donnerstag sogar schon wieder bei 5,6 Grad 

Wir treffen uns am Do. 18. Februar, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...=50.085874,8.51405&spn=0.004674,0.010825&z=17

Wir bleiben diese Woche nochmals schön auf den asphaltierten Radwegen dem Main entlang Richtung Offenbach und die gleiche Strecke wieder zurück .

"Frankfurter" können wir von unterwegs mitnehmen. Wir dürften so um 19:25 unter der Friedensbrücke durchfahren.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe der Handynummer.


----------



## Titanwade (16. Februar 2010)

Ich brüte momentan was aus und bleibe am Donnerstag auf der Couch. Eigenmedikation mit Echinacea und Tigerbalm läuft...

Grüße
Christof


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Eigenmedikation mit Echinacea



Kannst Du vergessen! Die Nase mit Meersalzwasser spülen und Zwiebel für den Hals ausserdem heiße Zitrone mit Honig


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr Nachtfahrer,
habe momentan mit einem klaren Vielleicht aufzuwarten.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (17. Februar 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ich brüte momentan was aus und bleibe am Donnerstag auf der Couch. Eigenmedikation mit Echinacea und Tigerbalm läuft...
> 
> Grüße
> Christof




Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## mr-Lambo (17. Februar 2010)

Ich bin definitiv wieder nicht dabei, das allerdings zum letzten Mal! Will sagen, ab nächster Woche habe ich wieder mehr Zeit, weil ich 90% meiner Arbeit fertig habe! Und dann will ich es krachen lassen!


----------



## Cynthia (18. Februar 2010)

Gutes Gelingen für die letzten 10%! 

... und schön, wenn du wieder dabei bist .


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2010)

ich bin heute Abend dabei .

18:00 an eurer Garage?


----------



## Cynthia (18. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich bin heute Abend dabei .
> 
> 18:00 an eurer Garage?




Bingo! ... und du kommst bestimmt zu zweit, gell ...


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2010)

nee nur ich, Sabine geht mit einigen Leuten aus dem Bikepark in eine Kletterhalle (und Klettern ist nicht so mein Ding)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (18. Februar 2010)

Ach menno - schade!


----------



## ratte (18. Februar 2010)

T'schuldigung.
Der Donnerstagstermin Klettern lag etwas früher fest (nur die Ortsfindung hat etwas gadauert) und Ihr hattet Euch zuletzt immer so schön auf Mittwochs eingeschossen.
Aber das wird bestimmt nochmal was, irgendwann.


----------



## Cynthia (19. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> T'schuldigung.
> ...
> Aber das wird bestimmt nochmal was, irgendwann.




Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen ...  Ich war ausnahmsweise mal nicht allein als Frau unter Männern  .

Trotzdem freue ich mich, wenn du demnächst mal dabei bist. Zu dritt wäre in dieser Runde ein Novum!


----------



## uwe50 (22. Februar 2010)

Der Frühling kommt, die Tage werden länger. Die Temperaturen sollen diese Woche tagsüber schon wieder über 10 Grad klettern 

Allerdings ist auch die ganze Woche Regen angesagt, wovon Mittwoch's am wenigsten. 

Wir treffen uns am 24. Februar, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...76,8.513192&sspn=0.002337,0.0042&ie=UTF8&z=18

Im Wald dürfte es noch zu viel vereiste Stellen geben, darum fahren wir nochmals mehr oder weniger auf Asphalt, diesmal dem Main entlang Richtung Mainz und zurück, so dass wir um 21:30 Uhr in Sindlingen zurück sind.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Februar 2010)

Habe leider Nachtschicht.
War gestern um den Flughafen unterwegs.
Die Wege waren fahrbar aber noch nicht schnee und eisfrei.
Werde mich jetzt noch ein bischen dreckig machen.
Viele Grüße und viel Spass 
Wolfgang


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2010)

Grummel, Dienstreise, grummel.


----------



## Titanwade (24. Februar 2010)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro. Euch viel Spaß, bei den warmen Temperaturen könnt ihr ja schon in kurz/kurz fahren.


----------



## mr-Lambo (25. Februar 2010)

Mann, war ich platt gestern nach der langen Abstinenz. 
Es war eine entte Tour mit Gewitter und einer ausgiebigen unfreiwilligen Bike-Wäsche am Schluss.


----------



## uwe50 (25. Februar 2010)

Das gestern war auch für mich ein Novum
- 10 Grad warm im Winter
- viele Blitze und nur 1 Donner
- völlig durchnässt (Regen ab Kriftel bis Liederbach) und das in der Nacht
- und trotzdem auszuhalten


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich ja nach einer menge Spaß an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (25. Februar 2010)

Schnee  hätte mehr Spaß gemacht als der Regen ...  Mehr als nass ging gestern nicht mehr.


----------



## Titanwade (26. Februar 2010)

@all

Morgen soll es frühlinghaft warm und trocken werden. 

Habe vor, um 12:00 nach Mainz und zurück zu radeln. Bin dann so gegen 12:50 in Höchst.

...alternative Vorschläge sind Willkommen....


----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2010)

Gute Idee! 

Man sollte die Gelegenheit wirklich nutzen - morgen soll es ja schon wieder regnen ... 

Wo wäre der Treffpunkt in Höchst? Leunabrücke?


----------



## Titanwade (27. Februar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> 
> Man sollte die Gelegenheit wirklich nutzen - morgen soll es ja schon wieder regnen ...
> 
> Wo wäre der Treffpunkt in Höchst? Leunabrücke?


 
Yep.  12:50 werde ich leider nicht schaffen. 13:30 ist realistischer....


----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Yep.  12:50 werde ich leider nicht schaffen. 13:30 ist realistischer....




13.30 ist auch okay. Darf ich mitfahren?


----------



## Titanwade (27. Februar 2010)

Lenaubrücke oder üblicher Treffpunkt am Bahnhof?


----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Lenaubrücke oder üblicher Treffpunkt am Bahnhof?



Mit Bahnhof meinst du wahrscheinlich Sindlingen. Wo ist es dir lieber?


----------



## Titanwade (27. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann 13:30 Bahnhof Sindlingen. cu.


----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2010)

Frühlingstour nach Rheinland-Pfalz bei schönstem Wetter  - mit einigen Überraschungen wie zwei Plattfüße, überschwemmte Uferwege, Autorempler , gesperrte Eisenbahnbrücke, einige Sackgassen und Umwege ... 

Aber Sonne tanken pur!!! 

Schön war's!


----------



## uwe50 (1. März 2010)

Gemäß Prognoese scheint am Mttwoch die Sonne den ganzen Tag  (!) bei Tagestemperaturen von über 8 Grad. Am Abend wird es jedoch wieder etwas kühler mit 3,8 Grad um 19 Uhr. Aber alles deutet auf den nahenden Frühling hin. 

*Wir treffen uns am Mi. 03. März 2010, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...51405&sspn=0.004674,0.008401&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

Wir fahren die Flughafenrunde über Kelsterbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim. Je nach Zustand der Bodenverhältnisse nehmen wir auch den einen oder anderen Trail mit ....

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).

PS:
In 4 Wochen starten wir dann wieder mit den "Beinharten" Dienstags- und Donnerstagsrunden.


----------



## Friendlyman (1. März 2010)

Ich bin wieder mal dabei.
Bis bald
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (2. März 2010)

Habe morgen leider bis 17:15 einen Termin im Büro. 18:30 in Sindlungen werde ich somit nicht packen. Könnt Ihr vielleicht im Uhrzeigersinn fahren und mich am S-Bahnhof Stadion aufgabeln?


P.S.

Obacht! Extra-Akku für das Licht mitnehmen!
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/-/id=396/nid=396/did=6073978/1oak5kx/index.html


----------



## Friendlyman (3. März 2010)

Da es sich ja nur um eine geringe Verlängerung der Dunkelphase handelt könnte es doch sein, dass meine ehemals als defekt ausgewiesenen Akkus nun wieder einen gewissen Wert dastellen. Nun könnte der Kurzzeitakku benötigt werden. 
Gruß Wolfgang 
Elektrofachkraft mit Schaltberechtigung bis 60KV


----------



## uwe50 (3. März 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr vielleicht im Uhrzeigersinn fahren und mich am S-Bahnhof Stadion aufgabeln?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok, wir werden dort am S-Bahnhof Stadion um etwa 19.25 auftauchen und die Runde "links" rum fahren...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (3. März 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2010)

Moin Kinners, wenn mein Termin nicht in die Overtime geht bin ich auch da.
Urs, ich wäre dann wieder um 18:00 an eurer Garage


----------



## Titanwade (3. März 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Titanwade schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Könnt Ihr vielleicht im Uhrzeigersinn fahren und mich am S-Bahnhof Stadion aufgabeln?
> ...


----------



## Cynthia (3. März 2010)

So, erste Einheit heute abgehakt,  mit herrlichem Sonnenaufgang .

Heute Abend folgt die zweite,  dann mit Sonnenuntergang.


@ Hopi: gebongt! ... allein???

@ Titanwade: Ist das Vorderrad wieder gesund?


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> So, erste Einheit heute abgehakt,  mit herrlichem Sonnenaufgang .
> 
> Heute Abend folgt die zweite,  dann mit Sonnenuntergang.
> 
> ...




jepp, Sabine wollte heute noch mal klettern.


----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2010)

Danke für die Tour heute 

Es gibt auch ein paar Bilder, hier beim Warten am Stadion:







@Titanwade wie bespochen: Hier der Link zur Uni-Gruppe.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Friendlyman (6. März 2010)

Habe gestern ne kleine Rund gedreht. Über Rote Mühle  wieder zurück nach Ulibach.
Wo letzte Woche noch Eis und Schnee war liegen jetzt die Bäume.
Ob die auch wegschmilzen???

Viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende.

Wolfgang


----------



## mr-Lambo (6. März 2010)

Woran erkennt man gutes Timing? Genau! Wenn der Darmschnupfen pünktlich zum Wochenende kommt!


----------



## Friendlyman (6. März 2010)

iss doch supper - da biste bis zum nächste Neitreit widder fitt.

Gude Besserung 
W.


----------



## Cynthia (6. März 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man gutes Timing? Genau! Wenn der Darmschnupfen pünktlich zum Wochenende kommt!




"Darmschnupfen"? -> Inhalier mal fleißig. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (7. März 2010)

Danke! Geht schon wieder! Ich war gestern so müde, sowas kenne ich sonst gar nicht. 12 Stunden geschlafen und alles wieder gut! Wann fahren wir die Woche? Ich könnte Dienstag und Mittwoch.


----------



## Friendlyman (7. März 2010)

Ich könnte auch Dienstag und Mittwoch.
Schöne Woche


----------



## uwe50 (8. März 2010)

... dann nehmen wir doch den Mittwoch. Es ist der wärmere Tag von den beiden (abends um 19 Uhr immerhin noch 1,8 Grad C.)

*Wir treffen uns am Mi. 03. März 2010, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...51405&sspn=0.004674,0.008401&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

Wenn im Wald die Straßen nicht vereist sind, fahren wir die Flughafenrunde, sonst .... Vielleicht erfahren wir ja noch von jemandem, wie die Fahrverhältnisse nach dem erneuten Schnee vom Samstag sind. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).

PS:
In 3 Wochen starten wir dann wieder mit den "Beinharten" Dienstags- und Donnerstagsrunden.


----------



## mr-Lambo (8. März 2010)

Mittwoch hört sich sehr gut an!


----------



## Titanwade (8. März 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Titanwade wie bespochen: Hier der Link zur Uni-Gruppe.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


 
Merci!


----------



## Titanwade (8. März 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wenn im Wald die Straßen nicht vereist sind, fahren wir die Flughafenrunde, sonst .... Vielleicht erfahren wir ja noch von jemandem, wie die Fahrverhältnisse nach dem erneuten Schnee vom Samstag sind.


 
Die Flughafenrunde ist schneefrei, Eis gab es gestern nicht.


----------



## Friendlyman (8. März 2010)

werde dabei sein.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (8. März 2010)

... ich auch ... und hoffentlich noch andere Bikerinnen!


----------



## 's Silke (10. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ... ich auch ... und hoffentlich noch andere Bikerinnen!



Ja, Christina, Du bist nicht allein 

Ich werde heute auch mal wieder dabei sein.


Bis nachher
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (10. März 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ja, Christina, Du bist nicht allein
> 
> Ich werde heute auch mal wieder dabei sein.
> 
> ...




 Das ist !!! Falls Clarissa heute auch kommt, wären wir zum ersten Mal zu dritt!


----------



## ratte (10. März 2010)

Zeit passt, Lampen sind geladen, Wärmepacks fliegen hier auch noch irgendwo herum.
Mist, heute keine Ausrede parat.
Obwohl, Jammern wegen kalter Füße vorprgrammiert. Zählt das? Nein? Okay. 

18 Uhr ab Garage?


----------



## Cynthia (10. März 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Zeit passt, Lampen sind geladen, Wärmepacks fliegen hier auch noch irgendwo herum.
> Mist, heute keine Ausrede parat.
> Obwohl, Jammern wegen kalter Füße vorprgrammiert. Zählt das? Nein? Okay.
> 
> 18 Uhr ab Garage?




 Das wird ja immer er! Dann sind wir doch zu dritt . Super!


----------



## mr-Lambo (11. März 2010)

War ja gestern ne riesen Truppe mit 8 Mann. Und da Wolfgang im Schutze unserer Mitte war, hat das Damwild ihn nicht erwischt!


----------



## Friendlyman (11. März 2010)

Zu beachten wäre, dass ich im direkten Sichtkontakt zu den wilden Tieren wieder mutig voran gefahren bin. Hatte mir zur Abschreckung mal eine Warnweste übergestülpt. Soll meine neue Jacke gegen Umwelteinflüsse schützen. Ergebnis: Tragekomfort: sehr gut. Atmungsaktivität: Luft hab ich genug gekriegt. Tuningeffekt: bin erstmals noch 6km mehr gefahrn.
Warnwesten sind echt super, machen schnell und erhöhen die Kondition und sind billig. Und Hirsche bleiben auf Abstand!!!!
Schöne Rest-Woche
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (11. März 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Hatte mir zur Abschreckung mal eine Warnweste übergestülpt. Soll meine neue Jacke gegen Umwelteinflüsse schützen. Ergebnis: Tragekomfort: sehr gut. Atmungsaktivität: Luft hab ich genug gekriegt. Tuningeffekt: bin erstmals noch 6km mehr gefahrn.
> Warnwesten sind echt super, machen schnell und erhöhen die Kondition und sind billig. Und Hirsche bleiben auf Abstand!!!!
> Schöne Rest-Woche
> Wolfgang


 
Funktion ist halt wichtiger als Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (11. März 2010)




----------



## Friendlyman (14. März 2010)

Dammwild nun blass vor Angst! ???
Am Samstag ist mir ein Rudel hornlose Dammhirsche begegnet.
Einer davon war weiß - war er noch im Schneeanzug oder trug er schon ein Sommerkleid oder wars ein Alpinahirsch??? jedenfalls ein schönes Tier und garnicht angriffslustig.


----------



## uwe50 (15. März 2010)

Damit wir nicht gleich die Frühlingsklamotten auspacken müssen, fahren wir diese Woche nochmals am Mittwoch (Nur 11,2 Grad statt über 15 in den folgenden Tagen)  

*Wir treffen uns am Mi. 17. März 2010, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...51405&sspn=0.004674,0.008401&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

Damit Wolfgang den Schutz seiner Weste gegen Angriffe von Wild unter realen Bedingungen nochmals überprüfen kann, fahren wir über Kelsterbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheimer Wald unsere traditionelle Flughafenrunde.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).

PS:
In 2 Wochen starten wir dann wieder mit den "Beinharten" Dienstags- und Donnerstagsrunden.


----------



## mr-Lambo (15. März 2010)

Soll ich meine Flinte mitbringen?


----------



## Cynthia (15. März 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Flinte mitbringen?



... neue Sportart: Bikeathlon ...


----------



## Friendlyman (15. März 2010)

Werde mich erneut den Hirschen stellen. Oder besser ihnen vor der Nase rumfahren.
Ich bin dabei, ob mit bewaffnetem Bodyguard oder ohne.
Bis Mittwoch.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## 's Silke (16. März 2010)

Ich komme auch mit ...


Bis morgen 
Silke


----------



## mr-Lambo (16. März 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## wartool (17. März 2010)

bin vielleicht auch dabei


----------



## Cynthia (17. März 2010)

... werde auch anwesend sein ... bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. März 2010)

Frau Doktor wurde nach Frankreich abkommandiert, aber ich werde wohl heute dabei sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

Good News


----------



## Cynthia (17. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Good News




 Falscher Thread?


----------



## Cynthia (18. März 2010)

Das war ja eine flotte Runde gestern Abend! Warum habt ihr es so eilig gehabt??? 

Wir haben Gundbachtrail, Langener Waldsee und Schwanheimer Wald mitgenommen ...  Womit könnte man diese Tour noch erweitern? Ideen bitte melden  .

@ wartool: Hoffentlich hast du uns nicht verpasst. Wir sind um 5 nach halb losgedüst. 


 Bis demnächst mal wieder! 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Hopi (18. März 2010)

Weiter nach Süden fahren  

Bohhhh war ich gestern am Popo  besser gesagt mein Popo am A......


----------



## prodigy (18. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Womit könnte man diese Tour noch erweitern? Ideen bitte melden  .





> Weiter nach Süden fahren



genau, vom Langener Waldsee zum Oberwaldberg, anschließend Hegbachtrail über den Minibikepark Wernertanne zurück zum Gundbachtrail - das bringt WP-Punkte


----------



## Cynthia (18. März 2010)

prodigy schrieb:


> genau, vom Langener Waldsee zum Oberwaldberg, anschließend Hegbachtrail über den Minibikepark Wernertanne zurück zum Gundbachtrail - das bringt WP-Punkte




Wäre auf unserer Tour im Gegenuhrzeigersinn zwischen Gundbachtrail und Langener Waldsee einzubauen ... . 

Gut, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden.


----------



## Friendlyman (19. März 2010)

Wenn die Tage länger werden = biken bis 22.00  das war einmal -  bis 24.00
Aber irgendwie müssen die Lampen ja genutzt werden.
Ich freu mich schon drauf.
Schönes Wochenende 
Wolfgang

Das heißt je mehr wir einbauen umso länger wird der Tag


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. März 2010)

Ich habe da einige Tourenvorschläge für Frühling. Vor Allem müssen Ausdauereinheiten gedroschen werden! So 80-95 KM sollten wir irgendwann noch einmal in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (19. März 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> ... gedroschen ... So 80-95 KM sollten wir irgendwann noch einmal in Angriff nehmen!




"Gedroschen"?  

In welchem Zeitrahmen? Wieviele Höhenmeter? 

Wenn nicht einfach geheizt wird, eigentlich kein Problem.  Bitte Spaß und Freude nicht vergessen! 


Mach doch mal Vorschläge ...


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. März 2010)

Hört sich alles schlimmer an, als es in Wirklichkeit ist! Zeitrahmen... egal. Höhenmeter ca. 150.
Ausdauertraining ist ja eh viel effektiver, wenn man es vom Tempo her nicht übertreibt.


----------



## Cynthia (19. März 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hört sich alles schlimmer an, als es in Wirklichkeit ist! Zeitrahmen... egal. Höhenmeter ca. 150.
> Ausdauertraining ist ja eh viel effektiver, wenn man es vom Tempo her nicht übertreibt.


----------



## Cynthia (19. März 2010)

Hat jemand Lust, morgen ab Hofheim eine Runde zu drehen? 

Treffpunkt: 13 Uhr Am Kreishaus Ecke Frankfurter Straße oder entsprechend früher ab Liederbach


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. März 2010)

Ich habe gestern ein bischen viel den Eintracht-Sieg gefeiert. Daher wurde es nur eine Werkstattfahrt mit dem Freerider.


----------



## uwe50 (21. März 2010)

Es wird Frühling: 14,3 Grad am Mittwochabend. 

*Wir treffen uns am Mi. 24. März 2010, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104*
Treffpunkt auf Google Maps

Die Flughafenrunde fahren wir gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (damit ist es eindeutig) *und beenden die Runde in Liederbach, wo alle MitfahrerInnen noch zu einem gemütlichen Winterabschiedszusammensein mit leichter Schweizer Spezialität eingeladen sind.*

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt mit Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zur Runde und zum Zusammensein hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).

_Am  Di. 30.3. und Do. 1.4. starten dann die "Beinharten" Dienstags- und Donnerstagsrunden. Nähere Infos folgen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (22. März 2010)

Ich schaffe es höchstens bis zum Parkplatz nach Sindlingen.
Muß leider wieder Opel fahren, und den Anzug tragen mit dem Gürtel, an dem die vielen Schlüssel hängen. Des weiteren ist der Helm grün.
Schon mal schönen Abend.
In tiefer Trauer

Wolfgang


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. März 2010)

Schade! Ich bin am Mittwoch auch nicht da. Ich habe nur Donnerstag Zeit. Mittwoch besuche ich meine Eltern im Odenwald und komme erst spät heim. Ich liebe Schweizer Spezialitäten!


----------



## Cynthia (22. März 2010)

Also das geht ja nun mal gar nicht, dass ihr beide nicht kommen könnt!  

Mal sehn, wer noch verhindert ist. Allenfalls verschieben wir das Après-Biken. 


Gruß, Christina


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. März 2010)

evtl. sind wir beide dann beim Beinharten Fahren dabei!


----------



## ratte (23. März 2010)

Meld.
Sorry für die späte Meldung, war mal wieder außer Landes.

Morgen werdet ihr uns im Doppelpack ertragen müssen.


----------



## Cynthia (23. März 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Meld.
> Sorry für die späte Meldung, war mal wieder außer Landes.
> 
> Morgen werdet ihr uns im Doppelpack ertragen müssen.




  Ihr seid die ersten!  


Fährt sonst noch jemand mit?

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Titanwade (24. März 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Es wird Frühling: 14,3 Grad am Mittwochabend.
> 
> *Wir treffen uns am Mi. 24. März 2010, 18.30 in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104*
> Treffpunkt auf Google Maps
> ...


 
Vielen Dank an Euch Beide für die Organisation der wöchentlichen Ausfahrten über die Winterzeit! Es hat Spaß mit Euch allen gemacht.

Und vielen Dank für die Einladung.  Ist die Aussage "leichte schweizer Spezialität" aber nicht ein Widerspruch in sich? 

Zeitlich bekomme ich das heute leider nicht gebacken. Die Arbeit ruft. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, habt Ihr nun 2 feste Dates pro Woche in Mainz. Das sollte Euch aber nicht von weiteren gemeinsamen Ausfahrten rund um Frankfurt abhalten. Mann kann ja auch 3x die Woche trainieren, gell!? 

Grüße
Christof


----------



## sipaq (24. März 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Zeitlich bekomme ich das heute leider nicht gebacken. Die Arbeit ruft.


Wenn Du es um 18.30 Uhr nicht hinbekommst, dafür aber eine halbe Stunde später, dann kannst Du gerne bei unserer wöchentlichen AWB-Taunus-Trail-Runde um 19 Uhr ab Parkplatz Oberursel Hohemark mitkommen.


----------



## Cynthia (24. März 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> ... Zeitlich bekomme ich das heute leider nicht gebacken. Die Arbeit ruft.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, habt Ihr nun 2 feste Dates pro Woche in Mainz. Das sollte Euch aber nicht von weiteren gemeinsamen Ausfahrten rund um Frankfurt abhalten. Mann (und Frau auch!) kann ja auch 3x die Woche trainieren, gell!?
> 
> ...




Keine Zeit? Schade! 

... falsch verstanden.   Letztes Jahr haben wir uns dienstags an der Gundelhard (oberhalb vom Kelkheimer Schwimmbad) und donnerstags in Hofheim getroffen, sozusagen als nördlicher Ableger der Beinharten. Mal sehen, was wo wie dieses Jahr geplant ist ... auch für Nicht-Beinharte ... Man wird sich wieder sehen, gewiss.

Sonntags frühnachmittags sind wir "privat" auch oft unterwegs Richtung Feldberg. Melde Dich, wenn Du mal Lust und Zeit dazu hast.

Gruß, Christina


----------



## mr-Lambo (24. März 2010)

Hallo Titanwade, ich glaube die künftigen Runden sind in und um Hofheim? Viel Spass später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (24. März 2010)

Da hats Sie es ja schon geschrieben!


----------



## ratte (24. März 2010)

Puh, gut gesättigt.
Vielen Dank für den leckeren Abendschmaus.

Und vielen Dank für die Lampenspende... 
....nachdem ich meine auf dem ersten Kilometer gewassert habe.


----------



## Friendlyman (25. März 2010)

hab den Antrag auf beinerne Härte gestellt.
Der Abendschmaus den ich ungeradelter Weise gefuttert hab war phantastisch. 
Danke Christina
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> ... hab den Antrag auf beinerne Härte gestellt ...


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2010)

Der Abend bei euch war große Klasse   die Tour natürlich auch . Ich muss aber sagen, ich bin heute etwas im Popo 

Ach ja, ich brauche nur noch 19 Punkte


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

Schön, wenn's euch geschmeckt hat! 

Und "leicht"  war's allemal, oder? Schweizer können sowas ... 



Gruß, Christina


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Ach ja, ich brauche nur noch 19 Punkte




Dann aber "hopi" auf zwei Räder - in knapp 5 Stunden hast du's!


----------



## ambro (15. Februar 2011)

hallo, 

wollte den fred mal "reanimieren"...wo wird sich denn wann aktuell getroffen?


----------



## uwe50 (15. Februar 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte den fred mal "reanimieren"...wo wird sich denn wann aktuell getroffen?




Fortsetzung für Winter 2010/2011 hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (15. Februar 2011)

danke uwe


----------



## Friendlyman (17. Februar 2011)

Habe gestern Strom gespart, bin die Grüngürtel-Tour gefahren. War echt toll, allerdings würde ich am Wochende davon abraten da Ortsdurchfahrten und Stadtwald sowie Niddaufer die ganze Sache doch ziemlich in die Länge ziehen können.
72 Km im Wochenendrummel sind bestimmt ziemlich stressig.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------

